# New Year's Smash Night 2



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347007396951040004

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347544061020921857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348434826236461067

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348359434616111112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348344304595558400


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348283954319794178

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347009357569994764


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Shame about Britt v Rosa being cancelled but happy to see Serena and Conti have an opportunity.

Darby v Cage and Pac v Kingston have me excited.

Hope to see some IC progression - this storyline has legs if they can maintain momentum.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Darby vs. Cage is a match I'm amazed hasn't happened already since Cage has been in AEW. I think in the ring these 2 will have great chemistry and Darby will sell his ass off for Cage (just please, not too much Darby, lol). They're probably going to make Cage look strong in defeat so this is a perfect time for Sting to finally swing that damn bat to help Darby win, which is what I believe will happen.

Deeb vs. Conti doesn't hold the same weight for me as Rosa vs. Britt but if there's anyone who could bring out the best in Conti at this point in her career, Deeb is one of those people so I'm interested to see what this match will be in the end.

Was excited for Jurassic Express vs. FTR. Then of course Marko had to come in and just steal a spot from Luchasuarus so, yay? At the very least this match should a be a showcase for Jungle Boy.

Well, apparently Chuck is going to be Miro's man slave after losing this match because Chuck is an idiot who agreed to a stupid stipulation. So yeah, they might get something funny out of that. And I know Chuck isn't everyone's favorite around these parts but I think him and Miro will match up well.

I would guess Eddie beats PAC because I don't see this being the end of this whole rivalry with everyone involved.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It looks a bit worse than night 1, but still somewhat exciting. Darby-Cage, PAC-Kingston, and some Inner Circle progress should all be entertaining, and I'm very much looking forward to whatever they've got for Bullet Club.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Was excited for Jurassic Express vs. FTR. Then of course Marko had to come in and just steal a spot from Luchasuarus so, yay?


Yeah that's annoying! Is there a reason they've done that?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yeah that's annoying! Is there a reason they've done that?


No idea other than Lucha is hurt or they want Jungle Boy to be the hot tag guy.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> No idea other than Lucha is hurt or they want Jungle Boy to be the hot tag guy.


Fair enough, I'd like to assume it's a call due to injury from those two options.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Should be a good show! I was hyped for Rosa vs Baker, so that's a shame.

Deeb is great and Tay could use the experience to develop her skills further. It won't be the best but it can't be worse than the Abadon match.
Miro vs. Chuck should be a decent match.
PAC vs. Kingston will be good if they keep the same momentum on it.
Darby vs. Cage has been building for way too long so I'm hoping that they go all out and show the world what these two guys can do. I'm pumped.
The IC stuff and Cody segment most likely won't be anything special. These two are probably the only thing on the show that I'm not looking forward to.

They might also do something with the new BC just to keep that story going.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348451814350446593
There's this as well isn't there?

PAC has beaten Butcher and Blade in singles, so if he beats Eddie then I guess Death Triangle win this feud? PAC could then challenge Kenny or Darby for one of the belts. Eddie's Fam to move on to a feud with the Dark Order?

If Eddie wins (he's 0-3 in his big AEW matches), they can drag this out some more and blow it off with some sort of six-man tag gimmick match (cage, 2/3 falls, Blood & Guts).

Miro vs. Trent was good, I'm not as high on Chuck and I just want to see Miro in something better with some of the top dogs. Miro will win and we'll see weeks of him humiliating Chuck I guess, but where do you go from there? Orange Cassidy beating Miro? No thanks. Orange Cassidy beating Kip? That I can stomach.

Darby vs. Cage is a match that has literally been in the making since May. I expect Darby to win this, hopefully in a way that doesn't make Cage look too much of a jabronie. Sting interference would be the way.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

First of 7 eps until the PPV


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348451814350446593
> There's this as well isn't there?


Callis says "Kenny and his two best friends, the world tag champs" a lot. Likely gonna be Kenny and The Good Brothers, which will make YB get jealous. I love it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> Callis says "Kenny and his two best friends, the world tag champs" a lot. Likely gonna be Kenny and The Good Brothers, which will make YB get jealous. I love it.


I think they left it vague because Nick thought he might have broken his leg. I'm not sure they'd have Omega and GB fight together first on Dynamite before Impact's PPV on the weekend. What would be interesting would be a mix and match with Matt and one of Gunner or Gallows. 

Given Varsity Blondes first attempted the save for Mox, and with Darby wrestling Cage I assume Varsity Blondes will be Mox's initial partners. I suspect the low(er) level partners for Mox to set up MCMG and Swann making an appearance.

Chuck as Miro's Young Boy is a creative way to keep Chuck on television while Trent is out and leans into his character work aspect. It's Sports Entertainment, but I don't hate it as an idea. 

Kingston needs a win, but PAC shouldn't be losing either. It's a pickle. 

Deeb was one of Taynara's trainers at the WWE PC, hopefully they have good chemistry together from working so closely together for a couple of years. I might even consider putting the NWA title on Tay here, and then have Rosa win it back when NWA is back taping.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they left it vague because Nick thought he might have broken his leg. I'm not sure they'd have Omega and GB fight together first on Dynamite before Impact's PPV on the weekend. What would be interesting would be a mix and match with Matt and one of Gunner or Gallows.
> 
> Given Varsity Blondes first attempted the save for Mox, and with Darby wrestling Cage I assume Varsity Blondes will be Mox's initial partners. I suspect the low(er) level partners for Mox to set up MCMG and Swann making an appearance.


Good points. I completely forgot about Nick potentially having a broken leg.
A mix of both Matt and one GB would be interesting for sure.

As out of the blue as it is, I'd enjoy seeing the Varisty Blondes getting a bit of a showcase. Griff is slowly winning me over, despite looking like a slightly buff Jungle Boy.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Cage vs Darby and Pac vs Kingston should be good, hopefully get Kenny and the good brothers too as a warm up for their impact PPV as I hate that the Bucks got involved with this storyline.

Cage cannot lose clean if he is to retain any credibility and Pac has to go over clean as they need to build him up with some credible wins for his inevitable title match with Kenny. Kingston is good on the mic but I don’t see him anymore than a TNT champ at best.

I will be skipping the FTR match in protest as Marko Stunt does not deserve to be in a match with these guys and is ruining jungle boy’s career.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cage/Darby and PAC/Kingston will be great. Sting will definitely be getting involved in the TNT Title match this time. That match has been a long time coming and has been getting built up since Cage’s debut. Also looking forward to Tay Conti vs Deeb. Sucks that Rosa/Britt had to be cut but I guess they can save that for “Beach Break”?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I can’t wait until we can discuss this night in the ratings thread


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Second week of the year and I'm already skipping an episode. This booking is garbage. Absolute garbage.
January is the time to put on some killer shows to pull the returning audience in after the holidays. They are doing some miserable shows.
Wtf does it mean that Chuck will be Miro's young boy. Wtf!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Second week of the year and I'm already skipping an episode. This booking is garbage. Absolute garbage.
> January is the time to put on some killer shows to pull the returning audience in after the holidays. They are doing some miserable shows.
> *Wtf does it mean that Chuck will be Miro's young boy. Wtf!*


They've explained it at least 10 times. It's the exact same as any other young boy in wrestling. The young guys carry around and cater to the actual stars in order to earn their respect and to learn from them.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they left it vague because Nick thought he might have broken his leg. I'm not sure they'd have Omega and GB fight together first on Dynamite before Impact's PPV on the weekend. What would be interesting would be a mix and match with Matt and one of Gunner or Gallows.
> 
> Given Varsity Blondes first attempted the save for Mox, and with Darby wrestling Cage I assume Varsity Blondes will be Mox's initial partners. I suspect the low(er) level partners for Mox to set up MCMG and Swann making an appearance.
> 
> ...


Regardless of the reason, honestly, I think it adds a little more excitement of what's going to happen when it comes to Good Brothers or Young Bucks. Nice to know matches for a card, but surprises sprinkled in are always welcome.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> Second week of the year and I'm already skipping an episode. This booking is garbage. Absolute garbage.
> January is the time to put on some killer shows to pull the returning audience in after the holidays. They are doing some miserable shows.
> Wtf does it mean that Chuck will be Miro's young boy. Wtf!


What is so garbage about it? The card looks great. We got PAC/Kingston, Darby/Cage/Sting, the main event Omega/Mox angle, Britt/Rosa which was unfortunately cancelled but on-going etc. What more do you want from the show this week? They can’t go balls to the wall all the time then they’re accused of “hot shotting”. The only bad booking decision on the card this week was replacing Luchasaurus with Marko. Even Tay Conti/Deeb will be good for a women’s match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> What is so garbage about it? The card looks great. We got PAC/Kingston, Darby/Cage/Sting, the main event Omega/Mox angle, Britt/Rosa which was unfortunately cancelled but on-going etc. What more do you want from the show this week? They can’t go balls to the wall all the time then they’re accused of “hot shotting”. The only bad booking decision on the card this week was replacing Luchasaurus with Marko. Even Tay Conti/Deeb will be good for a women’s match.


I don’t see shut about any follow-up to Kenny and Moxley.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I don’t see shut about any follow-up to Kenny and Moxley.


The Elite are having a 6 man tag this Wednesday so Omega will be there with either the Good Brothers or Young Bucks. Maybe both. Mox is sure to attack unless he is selling his injuries from last week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Elite are having a 6 man tag this Wednesday so Omega will be there with either the Good Brothers or Young Bucks. Maybe both. Mox is sure to attack unless he is selling his injuries from last week.


We can “hope”, but with this company, what are the chances they literally just have Omega in 6-man action with no real purpose..?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> We can “hope”, but with this company, what are the chances they literally just have Omega in 6-man action with no real purpose..?


They only have "meaningless" 6 man tags in the lower card though. The mid-card and main event are almost always booked with some kind of purpose. 

The most recent main event 6 man tag they booked was Mox/Archer/Hobbs vs Team Taz. Unfortunately Archer got COVID and it didn't go down but that had plenty of purpose and would have ended with a lot of shit going down. I doubt they book Omega and the Elite in a 6 man tag and proceed to just have them win and leave. I'd be shocked if there wasn't a beatdown or a babyface chasing them away. They will be facing lower tier talent most likely but afterwards The Lucha Bros could come out, Mox could come out, Callis/Omega can cut another fire promo, etc. History doesn't show that AEW has a bad history of not running main event or even mid card angles/segments when they are called for or needed.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Kind of a weak card compared to last week. But if I was to rank each segment by my excitement level it would go:

1. Darby Allin vs. Brian Cage (I'm not really even all that excited about this match but big guy vs. little guy with a title on the line is always worth watching.)
2. Pac vs. Eddie Kingston (I like both guys, but not really crazy about the match)
3. Waiting Room with Cody Rhodes (I like everyone involved. I don't see what it could possibly be about but I'm thinking it should be entertaining)
4. Deeb vs. Conti (I can't help but watch Conti, plus Deeb is great and could possibly carry her to a decent match)
5. Inner circle New Years resolution (I'm over this Inner Circle stuff at this point. Maybe Jericho can make it entertaining but he has been more miss than hit lately)
6. Miro vs. Chuck Taylor (This entire story has been complete crap from day one. Miro is a geek and it all kicked off with his video game getting broken. Everything about this is cheesy and cringy and is one of those stories where you can properly apply the "If WWE had done this" comparison)


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Doesn’t seem like an event card seems like an ordinary dynamite.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Shame about Britt vs. Rosa, but better safe than sorry imo.

Deeb vs. Tay intrigues me. I think their styles could line up well maybe. And hopefully we get some progression with the Tay/Dark Order stuff.

Really excited for PAC vs. Kingston.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What's all this about a Covid outbreak?
This will effect the show surely


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> What's all this about a Covid outbreak?
> This will effect the show surely


COVID outbreak? Link?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

WWE, AEW And Impact Wrestling Reportedly Affected By Latest COVID-19 Outbreak - Wrestling Inc.


There is reportedly a COVID-19 outbreak that is impacting WWE, AEW, and Impact Wrestling right now. As noted earlier this afternoon, WWE Champion Drew McIntyre is now in quarantine after WWE announced his positive COVID-19 test. He has been pulled from tonight’s RAW main event with Randy Orton...




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> WWE, AEW And Impact Wrestling Reportedly Affected By Latest COVID-19 Outbreak - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> There is reportedly a COVID-19 outbreak that is impacting WWE, AEW, and Impact Wrestling right now. As noted earlier this afternoon, WWE Champion Drew McIntyre is now in quarantine after WWE announced his positive COVID-19 test. He has been pulled from tonight’s RAW main event with Randy Orton...
> ...


Thanks. That sucks.

It does mention AEW filmed two weeks of programming in the article as well. So impact may be a week or two out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to Night 2


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well geez.... now i am hyped for all these matches

Eddie n Pac are gonna kill each other


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am pretty excited for Eddie vs PAC. Needs to be the main event.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I am pretty excited for Eddie vs PAC. Needs to be the main event.


Personally, I'm hoping for Cage/darby to main event. It's a much bigger match and it should be better too in my opinion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for Cage/darby to main event. It's a much bigger match and it should be better too in my opinion.


It should be better by default of not having Eddie fucking Kingston.

Darby vs Cage is inherently stupid, though. They have to figure out a way to not make Brian Cage look like a moron in defeat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to Night 2


They showed Fabulous Moolah....BAN AEW (for the love of God please let people know I'm joking).

Also "I'm the poster boy for self assured success and you? Well, you're a cautionary tale?"

Burn.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> It should be better by default of not having Eddie fucking Kingston.
> 
> Darby vs Cage is inherently stupid, though. They have to figure out a way to not make Brian Cage look like a moron in defeat.


I'm honestly hoping that Cage wins, but I'm guessing the heels will interfere in the match. Cody and Sting will come out and fight them off. While the ref is distracted, Darby will hit Cage with his skateboard and then hit the Coffin Drop to get the win. 

Also, Eddie Kingston sucks in the ring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Personally, I'm hoping for Cage/darby to main event. It's a much bigger match and it should be better too in my opinion.


I like Darby but he needs to be booked in that underdog way. Problem is they have too many tiny guys on the show to really give him that heat. Still, it is an odd matchup. I am hoping it will be good too.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I like Darby but he needs to be booked in that underdog way. Problem is they have too many tiny guys on the show to really give him that heat. Still, it is an odd matchup. I am hoping it will be good too.


True. This is a tough one because I like both guys and see main event potential in both so I'm hoping that AEW is really careful at booking this, but I think we both know the only person that will walk away looking good from this next week is Cody Rhodes somehow lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I think we both know the only person that will walk away looking good from this next week is Cody Rhodes somehow


This is a guarantee: the match will end with Cody as the focal point of the story and cameras.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit this "Road To" may be the best one they have ever done.

This got me hella hyped for PAC/Kingston, Darby/Cage, and Conti/Deeb.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> True. This is a tough one because I like both guys and see main event potential in both so I'm hoping that AEW is really careful at booking this, but I think we both know the only person that will walk away looking good from this next week is Cody Rhodes somehow lol.


I’m fully expecting a double appearance from Cody this week, once on waiting room and then coming to Darby’s aid at the end to set up the 6 way (Darby/Sting/Cody vs Team Taz).

Happy to be proved wrong though


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m fully expecting a double appearance from Cody this week, once on waiting room and then coming to Darby’s aid at the end to set up the 6 way (Darby/Sting/Cody vs Team Taz).
> 
> Happy to be proved wrong though


Cody finding his way onto the show in multiple segments? Bull!!!!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody finding his way onto the show in multiple segments? Bull!!!!


It actually makes sense for Cody to get involved this week because up until last week (dropped everything for snoop) he has been heavily involved in every team Taz/Sting/Darby segment. 

I’m not really sure why he’s on waiting room though? I thought they would use that to promote other women or people who don’t get much screen time.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dynamite has really delivered lately, and I expect that to continue this week.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> It actually makes sense for Cody to get involved this week because up until last week (dropped everything for snoop) he has been heavily involved in every team Taz/Sting/Darby segment.
> 
> I’m not really sure why he’s on waiting room though? I thought they would use that to promote other women or people who don’t get much screen time.


Because he is a piece of shit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hitman1987 said:


> It actually makes sense for Cody to get involved this week because up until last week (dropped everything for snoop) he has been heavily involved in every team Taz/Sting/Darby segment.
> 
> I’m not really sure why he’s on waiting room though? I thought they would use that to promote other women or people who don’t get much screen time.


Because since it's the first time the waiting room is on dynamite they need to use the best person possible for that type of stuff and like it or not Cody is the best in AEW for that type of stuff.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Because since it's the first time the waiting room is on dynamite they need to use the best person possible for that type of stuff and like it or not Cody is the best in AEW for that type of stuff.


So another first for Cody then?

I too think that he’s ‘one of’ the best for that kind of segment but I also think Jericho, MJF, Starks, Mox, Omega & Callis, Jake & Archer could all do just as good a job.

I’m just wondering what Cody will be asked that we don’t already know as he cuts a ‘this is my life’ promo every few weeks. I suppose we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Decent card this week, definitely worst than night 1, but Cage vs Darby and PAC vs Kingston will be great and Miro vs Chuck will be better than expected, Chuck is very underrated.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348753908223668227


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> So another first for Cody then?
> 
> *I too think that he’s ‘one of’ the best for that kind of segment but I also think Jericho, MJF, Starks, Mox, Omega & Callis, Jake & Archer could all do just as good a job.*
> 
> I’m just wondering what Cody will be asked that we don’t already know as he cuts a ‘this is my life’ promo every few weeks. I suppose we will have to wait and see.


This is what the Cody fans won’t fucking comment on. Yes, he’s ONE OF the company’s top guys. Yes, he’s ONE OF the best for marketing purposes. Yes, he’s ONEthe best performer.

Why does he have to THE one for EVERY debuting story, character, angle, etc?

Answer? Because he is every much the piece of shit I claim him to be, and he NEEDS those things in order to even compete for top dog status with guys like Omega and Moxley.

Fuck Cody.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> This is what the Cody fans won’t fucking comment on. Yes, he’s ONE OF the company’s top guys. Yes, he’s ONE OF the best for marketing purposes. Yes, he’s ONEthe best performer.
> 
> Why does he have to THE one for EVERY debuting story, character, angle, etc?
> 
> ...


That’s the thing, he already has 1 genuine reason to be on dynamite this week as he’s involved in the Team Taz story and it’s not like he is lacking in exposure each week. 

I just think they would be better off giving the rub to somebody like Hangman or Archer who don’t really have anything going on at the moment to help them remain relevant whilst they wait for a story. Or give it to 1 of the female wrestlers as it’s a female host and the female wrestlers hardly have any screen time on dynamite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> That’s the thing, he already has 1 genuine reason to be on dynamite this week as he’s involved in the Team Taz story and it’s not like he is lacking in exposure each week.
> 
> I just think they would be better off giving the rub to somebody like Hangman or Archer who don’t really have anything going on at the moment to help them remain relevant whilst they wait for a story. Or give it to 1 of the female wrestlers as it’s a female host and the female wrestlers hardly have any screen time on dynamite.


Everything must go through Cody first.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Marko Stunt will be in the ring against FTR
Marko Stunt will actually be inside the ring with one of the best tag teams in the world 
Amazing booking there TK

Man, Dax Harwood and Cash Wheeler are stuck between
Vince McMahon the control freak
and
Tony Khan the ZERO-control Geek

it actually rhymes 


i do like the emphasis on the singles wrestling for the second week in a row
this show may end up to be better than last week


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

zaz102 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348753908223668227


So what's the story here - Luchasaurus in COVID quarantine or something? This match was Jack and LS until this past week. 

This match could actually be better though as FTR could maul Marko in creative ways and have Jungle Jack with the hot tag fire. Luchasaurus is very paint by numbers and slow with his hot tags.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So what's the story here - Luchasaurus in COVID quarantine or something? This match was Jack and LS until this past week.
> 
> This match could actually be better though as FTR could maul Marko in creative ways and have Jungle Jack with the hot tag fire. Luchasaurus is very paint by numbers and slow with his hot tags.


There was a backstage bit last week where Marko, out of anger, put himself in the match in place of Luchasaurus. And Luchasaurus was with them during the segment. Plus, I'm pretty sure Night 2 was taped last Thursday after Night 1. So I don't think this is a case of Luchasaurus being sick.

I'd guess either he has a physical injury or maybe they wanted Jungle Boy to be the hot tag guy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really wish Marko wasn't replacing Luchasauraus. If Lucha isn't injured then I have to say that's a bad booking decision. FTR vs Jurassic Express without Marko looks great on paper.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cody yet another first as he makes Britt Baker's waiting room "relevant". The ego on the guy. 

The card doesn't really excite me but I may have a look just to hang out in this thread with you all.



Lorromire said:


> They've explained it at least 10 times. It's the exact same as any other young boy in wrestling. The young guys carry around and cater to the actual stars in order to earn their respect and to learn from them.


Yes, it's also an insider term from Japan so unless you're into Japanese wrestling you don't know what it really means.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Luchasaurus wrestled on Dark - so probably just Khan's choice to have Marko wrestle. Maybe to extend the issue/feud between the two or to keep Jurassic Express high in the rankings - the tag rankings were mentioned and how BF will drop because of Trent's injury.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Luchasaurus wrestled on Dark - so probably just Khan's choice to have Marko wrestle. Maybe to extend the issue/feud between the two or to keep Jurassic Express high in the rankings - the tag rankings were mentioned and how BF will drop because of Trent's injury.


That makes sense. Also, if they want they can make FTR look strong. And I think everybody likes seeing Marko getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> Because he is a piece of shit.


Do you think you could just mention this a few more times? I mean you've only said this exact line at least 7000 times and it's absolutely not boring and reminiscent of a child screaming for attention at all.

It's also a completely logical and rational thing to say and obsess over every day of life. I mean, when you think of people who are truly a "piece of shit" - when you think murderers, rapists, paedophiles - you really can't avoid thinking about Cody Rhodes, who by all accounts seems an overall good guy, because he "pUtS hImSeLf oVeR" too much on a professional wrestling show (which he is partly responsible for even existing).










Idea for a post: "Cody Rhodes is a piece of shit. Cody Rhodes is such a piece of shit. Cody Rhodes is the biggest piece of shit since Hitler. I hate Cody Rhodes... the piece of shit."


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody yet another first as he makes Britt Baker's waiting room "relevant". The ego on the guy.


wait, since when you dislike Cody ?
you were neutral about him

did bdon infected you


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> wait, since when you dislike Cody ?
> you were neutral about him
> 
> did bdon infected you


I got over Cody when he came back with the blonde hair. It's just too much and he continues to be worse.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

zaz102 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348753908223668227


Does anybody know the situation regarding FTR’s contract? Are they signed to a temporary or multi-year deal?

Either way, TK and 3 of the 4 EVPs (Bucks & Kenny) can’t be happy with this as Cornette shits on them (with valid reason in the case of TK and the Bucks) on a weekly basis.

I realise it’s done to generate heat and FTR and Cornette are friends but I think it’s a bit silly from a business perspective to allow one of your employees to draw fans attention to a guy who shits on 90%+ of your product.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes, it's also an insider term from Japan so unless you're into Japanese wrestling you don't know what it really means.


They used it in WWF/WWE and TNA. It's prominent in Japan these days, yes. That's besides the point, they've already explained it on AEW TV/Dark many, many times. If you watch the show then you should have an idea as to what it is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Does anybody know the situation regarding FTR’s contract? Are they signed to a temporary or multi-year deal?
> 
> Either way, TK and 3 of the 4 EVPs (Bucks & Kenny) can’t be happy with this as Cornette shits on them (with valid reason in the case of TK and the Bucks) on a weekly basis.
> 
> I realise it’s done to generate heat and FTR and Cornette are friends but I think it’s a bit silly from a business perspective to allow one of your employees to draw fans attention to a guy who shits on 90%+ of your product.


What is going to be hilarious when they sell for Marko’s hurricanrana in one instant while claiming to be part of the old school and sucking up to Cornette and crew in the next.

And I’m an FTR fan, but you can’t pretend to be old school and willingly work an angle opposite Marko Stunt.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> What is going to be hilarious when they sell for Marko’s hurricanrana in one instant while claiming to be part of the old school and sucking up to Cornette and crew in the next.
> 
> And I’m an FTR fan, but you can’t pretend to be old school and willingly work an angle opposite Marko Stunt.


Agreed, I find it funny how Bucks/Matt Hardy are trolling Cornette one minute and then other guys on the roster (MJF/FTR) are sucking up to him the next. It doesn’t look very professional to me. That‘s why I queried the contract status as thought it could be a shoot due to their treatment since they joined AEW.

Anything less than a one sided, hospitalisation of Marko will be criminal. If Lucha is injured just do JB vs Cash, that match would be awesome.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Why shouldn't Darby go over clean against Cage?? I mean Cage jobbed to a woman in his last match before coming to AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> Agreed, I find it funny how Bucks/Matt Hardy are trolling Cornette one minute and then other guys on the roster (MJF/FTR) are sucking up to him the next. It doesn’t look very professional to me. That‘s why I queried the contract status as thought it could be a shoot due to their treatment since they joined AEW.
> 
> Anything less than a one sided, hospitalisation of Marko will be criminal. If Lucha is injured just do JB vs Cash, that match would be awesome.


Treatment in AEW? They have been treated as well as you can possibly be treated for a tag team. They were immediately made tag team champions, booked to go over Hangman/Page then went on to beat almost every tag team they had. They got plenty of promo time and also had Tully added to their act. They also got the freedom to portray the type of characters they wanted to portray. No way they are mad about their treatment, especially compared to where they were coming from. Selling for Marko one night doesn’t take away the fact that they have gotten hella love from this company. They will probably be the ones to beat the Bucks to win the titles back.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Agreed, I find it funny how Bucks/Matt Hardy are trolling Cornette one minute and then other guys on the roster (MJF/FTR) are sucking up to him the next. It doesn’t look very professional to me. That‘s why I queried the contract status as thought it could be a shoot due to their treatment since they joined AEW.
> 
> Anything less than a one sided, hospitalisation of Marko will be criminal. If Lucha is injured just do JB vs Cash, that match would be awesome.


I think you're being worked.

Theyve been pushing this gimmick before they signed (or at least thats what they were saying even though they probably were) on Cornettes podcast and on TV every week since then.

I heard Cody reference a talk with Cornette in his last podcast. I don't think the company is too worried about Cornette. Nor am I sure why they would.

He is a knowledgeable guy and I would guess he has friends in AEW. And he shits on everything modern, so its not like he's really singling out AEW.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Treatment in AEW? They have been treated as well as you can possibly be treated for a tag team. They were immediately made tag team champions, booked to go over Hangman/Page then went on to beat almost every tag team they had. They got plenty of promo time and also had Tully added to their act. They also got the freedom to portray the type of characters they wanted to portray. No way they are mad about their treatment, especially compared to where they were coming from. Selling for Marko one night doesn’t take away the fact that they have gotten hella love from this company. They will probably be the ones to beat the Bucks to win the titles back.


They were built up to be fed to the Bucks (similar to Archer, Brodie (RIP), Cage) who beat them clean as a sheet with a single super kick in probably the most poorly built dream match ever, they then disappeared for a few weeks only to return and say they are still the best tag team in the world, even though they got beat convincingly by the Bucks.

Also, during their title reign they were also getting beer coolers poured over them by Jurassic express in silly comedy segments and now they are probably going to have to sell for Marko. I will admit that they have been treated better than other good tag teams though such as PnP and Lucha bros.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Also, during their title reign they were also getting beer coolers poured over them by Jurassic express in silly comedy segments and now they are probably going to have to sell for Marko. I will admit that they have been treated better than other good tag teams though such as PnP and Lucha bros.


It's AEW dude. FTR likely wrote this angle themselves *with* Jurassic Express. I dunno how everyone's getting this idea that they've been forced into it.

Don't take this as me defending the match btw. Jurassic Express is probably my least favorite tag team and I think it's gonna suck real bad, I just think people should consider that this was probably written by everyone involved.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

zaz102 said:


> I think you're being worked.
> 
> Theyve been pushing this gimmick before they signed (or at least thats what they were saying even though they probably were) on Cornettes podcast and on TV every week since then.
> 
> ...


I just think it looks a little silly that one of TKs employees is dedicating his match to a man that shits on him and 3 of his EVPs on a weekly basis. 

Hopefully I am being worked and there is an AEW Civil war where one team is lead by Cornette and is old school and the other team is lead by TK and is floppy. That would break a million viewers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> Agreed, I find it funny how Bucks/Matt Hardy are trolling Cornette one minute and then other guys on the roster (MJF/FTR) are sucking up to him the next. It doesn’t look very professional to me. That‘s why I queried the contract status as thought it could be a shoot due to their treatment since they joined AEW.
> 
> Anything less than a one sided, hospitalisation of Marko will be criminal. If Lucha is injured just do JB vs Cash, that match would be awesome.


Cornette lives inside the heads of almost everyone in AEW. FTR are hardly the first to say his name on Twitter. Jericho "banned" him from watching the show.

As for this match. The only way it should go down is for one member of FTR to punch Marko one time and immediately pin him. Any selling of moves by either member of FTR would be embarrassing. Sadly, we know which way it is likely to go down.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> It's AEW dude. FTR likely wrote this angle themselves *with* Jurassic Express. I dunno how everyone's getting this idea that they've been forced into it.
> 
> Don't take this as me defending the match btw. Jurassic Express is probably my least favorite tag team and I think it's gonna suck real bad, I just think people should consider that this was probably written by everyone involved.


If FTR are happy to sell to Marko then they can go and fuck themselves 😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> I just think it looks a little silly that one of TKs employees is dedicating his match to a man that shits on him and 3 of his EVPs on a weekly basis.
> 
> Hopefully I am being worked and there is an AEW Civil war where one team is lead by Cornette and is old school and the other team is lead by TK and is floppy. That would break a million viewers.


Can you IMAGINE the heat they would get if when they return to a real arena with a crowd and FTR reveal their manager as Cornette? Even just one off for a week. Could be close to Cornette's 80's heat of having grandmothers trying to stab him and hit him with chairs.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> I just think it looks a little silly that one of TKs employees is dedicating his match to a man that shits on him and 3 of his EVPs on a weekly basis.
> 
> Hopefully I am being worked and there is an AEW Civil war where one team is lead by Cornette and is old school and the other team is lead by TK and is floppy. That would break a million viewers.


Yeah, I think in that same podcast Cornette said he would manage them in AEW as long as he didn't have to travel. I don't think its likely to happen, but I think it would be cool angle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> They were built up to be fed to the Bucks (similar to Archer, Brodie (RIP), Cage) who beat them clean as a sheet with a single super kick in probably the most poorly built dream match ever, they then disappeared for a few weeks only to return and say they are still the best tag team in the world, even though they got beat convincingly by the Bucks.
> 
> Also, during their title reign they were also getting beer coolers poured over them by Jurassic express in silly comedy segments and now they are probably going to have to sell for Marko. I will admit that they have been treated better than other good tag teams though such as PnP and Lucha bros.


Every act is built up to lose to someone eventually. There's nothing wrong with losing clean, I actually prefer it over the constant f**k finishes we get 90% of the time in WWE. The "dream match" was built poorly but the match itself was almost flawless and they got to do what they have been hungry to do and that's just put on the best tag team wrestling they can possibly put on. The match was well received by the fanbase so I'm sorry you couldn't enjoy it. It was a celebration of tag team wrestling in a way given all the shit they did in the match. 

So getting beer poured over them in kayfabe and coming back and cutting a promo saying they are still the best in the world is a reason for them to be mad at the company? Getting beer thrown on them is a cause for getting treated badly? It was just a part of the segment I'm sure they're not taking a beer bath personally with the company. Of course they still think they are the best lol. Anyone who is considered the best, then loses will still tell themselves they are the best. You have to keep believing that whether its real sports or kayfabe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darby vs Cage is the only thing of interest to me. Well I guess that and who is interrupting Cody to start a feud with him. Probably a new signing I imagine.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Cornette lives inside the heads of almost everyone in AEW. FTR are hardly the first to say his name on Twitter. Jericho "banned" him from watching the show.
> 
> As for this match. The only way it should go down is for one member of FTR to punch Marko one time and immediately pin him. Any selling of moves by either member of FTR would be embarrassing. Sadly, we know which way it is likely to go down.





Two Sheds said:


> Can you IMAGINE the heat they would get if when they return to a real arena with a crowd and FTR reveal their manager as Cornette? Even just one off for a week. Could be close to Cornette's 80's heat of having grandmothers trying to stab him and hit him with chairs.


It would be fucking awesome, imagine the promos Cornette would cut on the people he hates. He’s the greatest heel in AEW and he’s never worked there 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Graphic spread for tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349199764269756421




RapShepard said:


> Darby vs Cage is the only thing of interest to me. Well I guess that and who is interrupting Cody to start a feud with him. Probably a new signing I imagine.


Don't sleep on my boy PAC lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Graphic spread for tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349199764269756421
> ...


Pac is boring, not sure why people like him. Night 2 of NYS seems underwhelming


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Pac is boring, not sure why people like him. Night 2 of NYS seems underwhelming


PAC is certainly NOT boring. PAC is the man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> It would be fucking awesome, imagine the promos Cornette would cut on the people he hates. He’s the greatest heel in AEW and he’s never worked there 😂


I think a real Cornette heel promo in front of a full arena of AEW fans would go down as the greatest wrestling segment of the last 20 years.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Graphic spread for tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349199764269756421
> ...


It's more so Eddie, I feel like he's a guy that needs hoopla, ain't no legal hoopla in this match. If it was a Jacksonville brawl I'd be all in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's more so Eddie, I feel like he's a guy that needs hoopla, ain't no legal hoopla in this match. If it was a Jacksonville brawl I'd be all in.


Yeah that's true, Eddie is definitely a brawler type guy who needs a no holds barred type setting to hide his lack of in ring ability


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349389517417955328
Well, he should be facing The Elite.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Every act is built up to lose to someone eventually. There's nothing wrong with losing clean, I actually prefer it over the constant f**k finishes we get 90% of the time in WWE. The "dream match" was built poorly but the match itself was almost flawless and they got to do what they have been hungry to do and that's just put on the best tag team wrestling they can possibly put on. The match was well received by the fanbase so I'm sorry you couldn't enjoy it. It was a celebration of tag team wrestling in a way given all the shit they did in the match.
> 
> So getting beer poured over them in kayfabe and coming back and cutting a promo saying they are still the best in the world is a reason for them to be mad at the company? Getting beer thrown on them is a cause for getting treated badly? It was just a part of the segment I'm sure they're not taking a beer bath personally with the company. Of course they still think they are the best lol. Anyone who is considered the best, then loses will still tell themselves they are the best. You have to keep believing that whether its real sports or kayfabe.


I enjoyed the match but thought the ending made FTR look too weak as they got beat by a single super kick from a guy with and injured leg when it usually takes the Bucks several double super kicks and a Meltzer driver or BTE trigger to finish off jobber/lower card tag teams. It didn’t really leave much flesh on the bone for a rematch because it was so decisive whereas an FTR win via tully interference would have protected both teams which could have lead to a second match where both Bucks are fully fit and they ban Tully from ringside and win using Meltzer driver/BTE trigger.

FTR are real men and believe in old school philosophies so I can’t imagine they are happy having to sell for flippy teams and do silly chicken shit heel comedy segments with people like Marko stunt. You are right in that the top team should always see themselves as the best, it’s just harder for me to believe as a viewer when they got beat so decisively by an injured Bucks team.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's more so Eddie, I feel like he's a guy that needs *hoopla*, ain't no legal *hoopla* in this match. If it was a Jacksonville brawl I'd be all in.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really can't decide who I want to win between PAC and Eddie Kingston. I'm leaning Eddie but PAC just returned...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah that's true, Eddie is definitely a brawler type guy who needs a no holds barred type setting to hide his lack of in ring ability


Yeah I'm expecting a big styles clash here to be honest. He's one of the few on their roster that in-ring wise would fit much better in the traditional WWE main event style slot. Though obviously his promo ability would get hampered like fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


>


I love that scene and episode lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> I enjoyed the match but thought the ending made FTR look too weak as they got beat by a single super kick from a guy with and injured leg when it usually takes the Bucks several double super kicks and a Meltzer driver or BTE trigger to finish off jobber/lower card tag teams. It didn’t really leave much flesh on the bone for a rematch because it was so decisive whereas an FTR win via tully interference would have protected both teams which could have lead to a second match where both Bucks are fully fit and they ban Tully from ringside and win using Meltzer driver/BTE trigger.
> 
> FTR are real men and believe in old school philosophies so I can’t imagine they are happy having to sell for flippy teams and do silly chicken shit heel comedy segments with people like Marko stunt. You are right in that the top team should always see themselves as the best, it’s just harder for me to believe as a viewer when they got beat so decisively by an injured Bucks team.


I got ya. For me I was fine with it just seeing as both teams had taken so much punishment in the match already. I believe finishers were hit on both ends if I remember correctly, they just didn't lead to endless finisher kick out spots, which is something that needs to stop happening so often in wrestling in general. After all of the back and forth, I thought winning with a superkick was fine. Both teams were spent at that point. The turning point at the end of the match was FTR using a 450 splash, which goes against their method of operating and can be a talking point when they eventually re-feud. Yeah they lost clean but I'm sure they can come up with something. Kind of like when HBK lost to Taker clean as a whistle at WM25, he still got another match at WM26 just based off of promo content.

It can't be 100% what they want 100% of the time though. They just spent more than half a year dominating the tag division upon their debut looking great, so selling for Marko for one night shouldn't be a tough ask. Who knows, they probably asked for it given how AEW operates. Its just one feud and after tonight, they will be feuding with the real Jurassic Express which includes Luchasaurus.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349389517417955328
> Well, he should be facing The Elite.


Yep. Omega and partners will just be facing three DARK developmentals it seems. That's unfortunate. I still expect Impact wrestlers to show up though to help sell their PPV this Saturday.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I got ya. For me I was fine with it just seeing as both teams had taken so much punishment in the match already. I believe finishers were hit on both ends if I remember correctly, they just didn't lead to endless finisher kick out spots, which is something that needs to stop happening so often in wrestling in general. After all of the back and forth, I thought winning with a superkick was fine. Both teams were spent at that point. The turning point at the end of the match was FTR using a 450 splash, which goes against their method of operating and can be a talking point when they eventually re-feud. Yeah they lost clean but I'm sure they can come up with something. Kind of like when HBK lost to Taker clean as a whistle at WM25, he still got another match at WM26 just based off of promo content.
> 
> It can't be 100% what they want 100% of the time though. They just spent more than half a year dominating the tag division upon their debut looking great, so selling for Marko for one night shouldn't be a tough ask. Who knows, they probably asked for it given how AEW operates. Its just one feud and after tonight, they will be feuding with the real Jurassic Express which includes Luchasaurus.


I get what they were going for in the sense that Cash stepped out of his comfort zone and paid the price and if one of the Bucks wasn’t injured and could barely walk and the Bucks didn’t throw the kitchen sink at every team in every match it may have worked a bit better. For me I just think it would have been better all round if they used a double team move to finish him or if they hit the super kick when cash was mid air like HBK/Shelton. At least that protects FTR, they then disappeared for a few weeks like others have after losing a title match and it just annoyed me because FTR are stars and shouldn’t look weak in loss.

I’m not sure if it’s their idea to have a match with Marko or not, I hope not, but if they sell for him they will be ruined in my eyes. It goes against everything they stand for. If Lucha is injured I would’ve just booked Cash vs JB and let them steal the show like JB vs MJF.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is going to be the best match on the card. Deeb is one of the best workers in AEW male or female, and Conti's style should mesh well with her. It's the biggest match of Conti's career.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> I get what they were going for in the sense that Cash stepped out of his comfort zone and paid the price and if one of the Bucks wasn’t injured and could barely walk and the Bucks didn’t throw the kitchen sink at every team in every match it may have worked a bit better. For me I just think it would have been better all round if they used a double team move to finish him or if they hit the super kick when cash was mid air like HBK/Shelton. At least that protects FTR, they then disappeared for a few weeks like others have after losing a title match and it just annoyed me because FTR are stars and shouldn’t look weak in loss.
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s their idea to have a match with Marko or not, I hope not, but if they sell for him they will be ruined in my eyes. It goes against everything they stand for. If Lucha is injured I would’ve just booked Cash vs JB and let them steal the show like JB vs MJF.


Expect a couple dropkicks and maybe a Hurricanrana or 2 from Marko. You're right that even that is too much but I'm sure FTR will come out of it looking fine.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I think a real Cornette heel promo in front of a full arena of AEW fans would go down as the greatest wrestling segment of the last 20 years.


‘The Cult of Cornette’ stable with MJF, FTR and Wardlow 

Take my money now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> ‘The Cult of Cornette’ stable with MJF, FTR and Wardlow
> 
> Take my money now


Cornette already riles everyone up just by talking on his own podcast. Imagine him giving promos inside the ring with a real crowd. We are talking all time epic heat here. Pipe bomb x 1000.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yep. Omega and partners will just be facing three DARK developmentals it seems. That's unfortunate. I still expect Impact wrestlers to show up though to help sell their PPV this Saturday.


Well, but for a guy that already fought in NJPW and some good guys...it should be a good thing (biggest night of his career)...or only jobbing? The guy is awesome in-ring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, but for a guy that already fought in NJPW and some good guys...it should be a good thing (biggest night of his career)...or only jobbing? The guy is awesome in-ring.


I was impressed with Limelight the first time he worked DARK and early after. Kid is talented, but his Dancin' Puerto Rican New Yorker gimmick is lame shit though.

Seems like he's signed, as he was given a Dark win, and now working Dynamite. Hopefully they work on a character for him that isn't based on being a NY/PR.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349389517417955328
> Well, he should be facing The Elite.


I legit have no idea who "Danny LimeLight" is.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I legit have no idea who "Danny LimeLight" is.


One of the 3 AEW Dark wrestlers going against "The Elite" today


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

As long as the jobber squash 6 man tag leads to a promo afterwards or some kind of segment, then I don't mind it at all. Hopefully its also the Good Brothers tagging with Omega and not the Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

VIP86 said:


> Marko Stunt will be in the ring against FTR
> Marko Stunt will actually be inside the ring with one of the best tag teams in the world
> Amazing booking there TK
> 
> ...


he was already in the ring with the Bucks, so match against the Best Tag team already happened


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danny Limelight is really good in the ring but has a vanilla personality from what I've seen. He works AEW and New Japan (USA) and said his goal is to get an AEW contract, but if not he wants to work the Best of the Super Jr. tournament. Seems like the sort of guy who would be good under a mask IMO, but AEW hasn't created many original characters of that sort.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was already in the ring with the Bucks, so match against the Best Tag team already happened


and you think it's a good thing that he was already in the ring with the Bucks, the guys who have the most prestigious tag team belts in the world ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was already in the ring with the Bucks, so match against the Best Tag team already happened


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

VIP86 said:


> and you think it's a good thing that he was already in the ring with the Bucks, the guys who have the most prestigious tag team belts in the world ?


i didn't mind it - but I'm a superfanloyalist, so i can be biased 🤷‍♂️ 

besides, Kenny pounding him afterwards when he was beat was the start of the heel turn - it was pretty good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting that the Bucks are not pictured. I wonder if it'll be the Good Brothers teaming with Kenny?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Long fuckin day at work today I can’t wait to just sit back and enjoy Dynamite for 2 hours tonight.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Excited for eddie kingston vs pac and cage vs darby.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> besides, Kenny pounding him afterwards when he was beat was the start of the heel turn - it was pretty good


i have to admit
Kenny Omega destroying him, was soooo satisfying


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349435266143031302
Maybe that he's going to go after AEW World Title? He's going to have to comment on Omega/Bucks as EVP's bacially going rogue right? So he could say that he's happy for them doing their thing while he's focused on doing his.

Or he challenges Sting to a match at Revolution.

Or maybe he picks up the Shaq feud sans Brandi and Jade.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> What is going to be hilarious when they sell for Marko’s hurricanrana in one instant while claiming to be part of the old school and sucking up to Cornette and crew in the next.
> 
> And I’m an FTR fan, but you can’t pretend to be old school and willingly work an angle opposite Marko Stunt.


Get ready


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> Get ready
> 
> View attachment 95803


It sucks for Jungle Boy, but FTR has to squash them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> It sucks for Jungle Boy, but FTR has to squash them


not gonna happen


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> Get ready
> 
> View attachment 95803


Ah yes, the moment where Nick temporarily turned on his brother by holding him in position to get killed by Marko.

Totally not an overly complicated and contrived spot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This match should be [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]

Really like both these guys

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

wait, so is Stunt going to main event ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice hot start


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Thread already has almost as many posts after 3 hours of RAW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

VIP86 said:


> wait, so is Stunt going to main event ?


I would assume Darby vs Cage will main event


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Oh man feels like I'm forgetting something about Kip tonight. Oh well, I'm sure I will remember later tonight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pac is so fucking good.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Can't believe it isnt starting with a tag match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Pac EVER get his title shot? Lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pentagon should Package Piledrive Allie


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Let’s get it PAC


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a great opening video package for this match


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

VIP86 said:


> wait, so is Stunt going to main event ?


Bro, please don’t put things like that out in the universe 🤣

Besides, given the tweet dedicating the match to Jim Cornette (who’s name I doubt will be mentioned on air) I expect some weird finish that leads to Marko Stunt coming out on top- even if he loses the actual contest.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pac vs Balor is a definite dream match. The promos and match would no doubt deliver.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fenix stole OC’s jacket


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> Oh man feels like I'm forgetting something about Kip tonight. Oh well, I'm sure I will remember later tonight.


Never forget.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC is getting hella offense in as he should


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Unbelievable match, PAC looked great and gets a big win.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They give random tag matches 15+ minutes but PAC 12?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh, it’s over. That felt quick.

Decent match, though pretty slow.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good win for Pac. I wonder if eddie's actually hurt? Looks like they might have cut the match short

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Selling, psychology, logic and well-placed high spots. Now THIS is more like it. 

More of this please, AEW.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

PAC is the much better version of what you want Kenny Omega to be. Promos, psichology, flashy moves. Also, probably the best AEW match for King so far.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> Good win for Pac. I wonder if eddie's actually hurt? Looks like they might have cut the match short
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Thst superplex off the top rope looked pretty brutal


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is it just me or is Jake moving around a bit rough


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good match but felt a little short.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Please squash this loser miro

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And we go from great to Chuck just like that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match from PAC and Kingston. A lot of intensity. Now PAC can possibly move on to feuding with the Elite.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Is this Miros first singles match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This better be a squash match for Miro. I'll die laughing if he goes 50/50 with Chubby T.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Opener was decent, just felt like it ended before they entered another gear though.

Time for everyones favorite wrestler, Sexy Chucky T.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tsvetoslava said:


> PAC is the much better version of what you want Kenny Omega to be. Promos, psichology, flashy moves. Also, probably the best AEW match for King so far.


Ok hah


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This better be a squash match for Miro. I'll die laughing if he goes 50/50 with Chubby T.


And this better not lead to him going 50/50 with Trashidy either.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Is this Miros first singles match?


I thought he had a singles match with Trent a couple months ago.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

I know I shouldn't and I don't know why I do.... but I like ChuckyT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> I thought he had a singles match with Trent a couple months ago.


He did, squashed Sonny Kiss on Dark too.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Omg

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wtf is this a chuck squash match?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This goof seriously in control of this match?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> This goof seriously in control of this match?


How? Why? WHAT?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Let's call a spade a spade, AEW are using Miro worse than WWE ever did.

From his debut it's just been fucking bizarre.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love watching Miro, every move looks like it hurts.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prince Devitt said:


> I know I shouldn't and I don't know why I do.... but I like ChuckyT


How dare you!

Nah, he’s solid in the ring. I usually hate his humor, but he can work.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Rusev is a joke. What a clown


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> How dare you!
> 
> Nah, he’s solid in the ring. I usually hate his humor, but he can work.


Assumes facts not in evidence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No excuse to have that slob in control early in the match. Should have been a squash.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trent got about 10 minutes with Miro, Chuck got 3 or 4, lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

God, Chuck is such ass; at least it was mercifully short


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> No excuse to have that slob in control early in the match. Should have been a squash.


Amen


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol squash, as soon as Miro took control it was over


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Miro will end up losing to Freshly Squashed or something.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Right guy won, match was put together in an odd way though...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chuck got just enough offense in to make it competitive but not too much to make Miro look bad. Fine for what it was.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Well if we get to see chuck suffer for a .month it might be worth it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh they really are going to have a Miro/Trashidy match.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

They cant help themselves. Everything has to be 50/50 huh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro’s bitch boy lol


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

chuck can't even take a kick to his face the right way


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

"It's called show business and not friend business for a reason"
Have you forgotten what company you're in?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'm glad Matt's actually sticking to a gimmick.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Private Party need to change up their look and style if they fully accept Matt as their manager.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Thanks God Jerichos gonna wrestle in a shirt it looks like

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is the best Matt has looked since debuting. Just stick to that character.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is this show pre-taped? It feels pre-taped.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho ain't looking bad. He oughta wrestle in a singlet to cover that gut


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Is this show pre-taped? It feels pre-taped.


They usually do a live episode and tape one the day after that to air the next week, and last week was live so I'm going to assume yes it is?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope JeriCovid's resolution is to lose weight and stop being an unfunny soft bitch.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is the best Matt has looked since debuting. Just stick to that character.


unfortunately he's getting so much unnecessary hate


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is the best Matt has looked since debuting. Just stick to that character.


If you like this character, I suggest this gem if you never saw it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Fat people gotta go." MJF gonna kick Jericho out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They should do vignettes like this with Jericho and Sammy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy 💥💥💥


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was that a dig at Jericho from MJF lol?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL tag team slut

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Ugh they really are going to have a Miro/Trashidy match.


Cassidy is too good for him lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tag team slut hahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Cassidy is too good for him lol


Baiting post haha.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jericho is totally going to put Tag Team Slut on a shirt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh no more three ways.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“We’re sexy!!” Lol wow


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Jericho is totally going to put Tag Team Slut on a shirt.


Wouldn't be surprised, and he'd still manage to find a way to get that over, what can't he get over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Poor Wardlow being left out.

Great segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy too young to know about old folk lol


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

These guys have no chemistry. So awkward and unfunny


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sucky group to sucky group. Kill both of them


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

These absolute GEEKS. Giggling like school girls throwing a baby shower.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That IC segment was something. I don’t know what, but it was something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was actually a pretty good IC segment compared to all the other ones, really enjoyable


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eddie Kingstons wrestling style remind me so much of David Finlay. He's slow and methodical. He uses his joints to dissect his opponent and he is stiff. I appreciate that style a lot. I enjoy his in ring work.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who was actually entertained?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Get John Silver off my screen, dude is trying way too fucking hard right now to be funny, keep that shit on that snl youtube channel. You'd think they'd be making this group more serious but no right back to being funny goofballs. How you supposed to take that group serious after John Silver's acting like a giggly teenage girl?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> That IC segment was something. I don’t know what, but it was something.


It just seemed weird(bad). Like they all came in trying a different bit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t know about Hangman leading the Dark Order but it could be fun for a little while


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

First match better than I thought though


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Get John Silver off my screen, dude is trying way too fucking hard right now to be funny, keep that shit on that snl youtube channel.


The disrespect to those 20 inch pythons


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> Am I the only one who was actually entertained?


I liked it, the first hour has been pretty good so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good video package


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Ricky Starks not a big focal point of this company? Such a tragedy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m loving the video packages tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought Darby and Cage was the main event.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I started late so I'm behind but love this show already. PAC vs Kingston was awesome. Good chemistry and blend of styles.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see Sting run Team Taz off for the 85th time in a row.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho works with everybody and helps them get over, unlike certain selfish old farts on that other show that are so called legends doing nothing but keeping talent down.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh get these school kids away from this angle.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don’t know about Hangman leading the Dark Order but it could be fun for a little while


Does not seem like a likely long term story but who knows


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn no Good Brothers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So isn't Justin Roberts technically a heel since he's going along with Kenny's ridiculous entrance and does that long ass list of accomplishments? He shows no signs of not wanting to do it, he does it with glee.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny just gets better every week lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn no Good Brothers


I hope they come out and destroy the school kids.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hahaha swerve!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who is this child with Garrison and Brian Jr?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny Omega is the best character in all of wrestling right now. He looks like a straight up star.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn no Good Brothers


I mean the match hasn't even started, they might come out separately.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess the Bucks aren't turning.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny Omega is the best character in all of wrestling right now. He looks like a straight up star.


Amazing what they can do when they try.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn no Good Brothers


Here they are.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny looks like a real champion with that gold!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oh shit! It's a swerve bro

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

YES


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

oh god Matt's horrible acting skills


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lel tony khan


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I think they forgot something.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha that was a great swerve im loving this shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I guess AEW aren’t allowed to play Good Brother music lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that is exactly what I wanted to happen, so props to them.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny Omega is the best character in all of wrestling right now. He looks like a straight up star.


I would still put Roman and a few others above him, but they definitely did make him a lot better compared to last year. Good booking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I guess AEW aren’t allowed to play Good Brother music lol


Kept it more real. It is not that they could not, it is that they would not have that music queued up in their system in kayfabe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> I guess the Bucks aren't turning.


Its annoying as fuck how they play both sides.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The dude getting killed in the ring looks like Trey Miguel


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Luke Gallows was really Festus once? I would have never guessed, looks different now


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Kept it more real. It is not that they could not, it is that they would not have that music queued up in their system in kayfabe.


Yeah it made sense they didn't play their theme from Impact.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone care about those bald fuckers? They bore the shit out of me. Kenny's great though.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Kept it more real. It is not that they could not, it is that they would not have that music queued up in their system in kayfabe.


You know what, let's go with that, I like your version better.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Interesting they had Miro basically squash Chuck but this match is going through a commercial.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shots fired by Tony Shiavone!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Shots fired by Tony Shiavone!!!!


I missed it. What did he say?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW should make a masked character out of Limelight. Mad skills but vanilla look.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope for a Mox attack


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match should be more definitive.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I missed it. What did he say?


The same dumb joke he made on impact.

called Hard to kill we are dead


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

izhack111 said:


> Hope for a Mox attack


 He will retaliate by the end of the night


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danny Limelight reminds me of a skinny Savio Vega


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great first hour.

Now for Mox!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

izhack111 said:


> Hope for a Mox attack


I might be in the minority here but I'm actually hoping for Swann and MCMG, just as a little go home segment for Saturday.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

izhack111 said:


> Hope for a Mox attack


You got your wish!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I missed it. What did he say?


He said Impact was having their “We are Dead” ppv this weekend when he should have said “Hard to Kill” lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Mox shirt is great


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lucia Bros to win all the tag belts please.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Good Brothers are much better here, just look how they got them over in thus match! 

I've never seen Karl Anderson like this on a Monday night.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hell yeah this has to be Blood and Guts, Elite vs Mox and Death Triangle


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol who’s on who’s side


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

That first hour has been bretty dope, literally nothing bad/insulting so far. Hope they can chuck the 900k somehow


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match was fine.

The brawl set up some good potential matches like Mox vs, Omega, Lucha Bros vs. Bucks, Lucha Bros vs. Good Brothers, etc.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome first hour.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Luke Gallows was really Festus once? I would have never guessed, looks different now


He was the Imposter Kane too!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hell yeah this has to be Blood and Guts, Elite vs Mox and Death Triangle


Maybe add Archer?

Mox, Archer, PAC, Lucha Bros vs Omega, Bucks, Good Bros


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who debuts for Cody? Or does he get beat up by Team Taz so he has reason to come out during the Main Event [emoji848]


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Lucia Bros to win all the tag belts please.


While PAC holds the TNT title or World title at the same time haha


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The Good Brothers are much better here, just look how they got them over in thus match!
> 
> I've never seen Karl Anderson like this on a Monday night.


Anderson was awesome in NJPW, he's a quality worker. Gallows isn't as good, but a decent hoss. Good team when used correctly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Maybe add Archer?
> 
> Mox, Archer, PAC, Lucha Bros vs Omega, Bucks, Good Bros


That would make sense. I was thinking Archer or Sami Callahan from Impact.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Match was fine.
> 
> The brawl set up some good potential matches like Mox vs, Omega, Lucha Bros vs. Bucks, Lucha Bros vs. Good Brothers, etc.


They way they build it with Kenny and his squad as the top heels running amuck and Moxley wanting revenge on them as the face is just perfect.

Some Stone Cold vibes from Moxley btw


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Should have masks on in the waiting room.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hell yeah this has to be Blood and Guts, Elite vs Mox and Death Triangle


I really want Mox to call up Sami Callihan to be the 5th man, but there's a strong chance it's probably going to be Cody...


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is Aew dark?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt is bdon confirmed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Reba's laugh 😂😂


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Tell em brit don!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Britt coming after Cody’s neck tattoo lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

He's keeping the Snoop Remix? I'm not into it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He’s still using the Snoop remix lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade is taller than Cody, girl is huge.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Cody just win the Masters?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck that terrible Snoop remix theme.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NICEEEEEEE


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jade makes Red Velvet look like a child. This whole segment is a MESS.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reba getting knocked down by the door lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oop there's Sasha and Carmella 😂😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trash Jerry Springer segment.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WTF is this Jurassic Express theme?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I would like to see Thunder Rosa and Rosemary as a team


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn that segment was God awful. Why must Jericho and Cody try to force “sports entertainment” onto AEW?

Go to WWE with that shit, you sorry pieces of shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Building Rosa and Britt at the same time I like it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody didn't get to say a word, haha. Britt is savage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh shit some ass eating going down


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That segment.....woof.

But hey, Britt vs. Rosa is back on. Awesome.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Maybe add Archer?
> 
> Mox, Archer, PAC, Lucha Bros vs Omega, Bucks, Good Bros


No chance Cody wouldn't involve himself in the first Blood and Guts. And probably a central storyline of "but who's side is he on" given his connection to Bucks/Kenny and all being EVP's.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NICCCEEEEEEE


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well that segment was a miss... oh well, rest of the show has been fine.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH. This match.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

What is with these segments?? They are all so out of synch. Makes no sense


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cody didnt even say a damn thing lol


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Cant wait to hear Jim cornettes thoughts on this


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a great party song lol it’s gonna be a celebration when Jungle Boy wins some gold


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wtf did i just watch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m liking all the chaotic segments. Good shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Goddamn that segment was God awful. Why must Jericho and Cody try to force “sports entertainment” onto AEW?
> 
> Go to WWE with that shit, you sorry pieces of shit.


AEW was going to do sports entertainment regardless lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Building Rosa and Britt at the same time I like it


AEW is pretty good at building stars like that huh?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok thats the first thing which I couldnt tolerate. You cant have the best tag team in the world with fucking Marko Stunt in one ring together.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

midgetlover69 said:


> Cody didnt even say a damn thing lol


What a piece of shit!

Piece of shit. Piece of shit. Piece of shit.

Am I doing it right?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Ok thats the first thing which I couldnt tolerate. You cant have the best tag team in the world with fucking Marko Stunt in one ring together.


Good thing the Briscoes ain't in this match then


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Pee time


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hate how FTR has done nothing to change up their character.. they are pretty much still The Revival despite jumping ship :/


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

KILL MARKO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they just JBL vs Hornswoggle him


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Marko stunt is so unlikeable. And he looks like a literal mutant


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally thought the women's segment was funny. Britt vs Thunder Rosa is gonna be awesome


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AWFUL. Should be dead in one move.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I hate how FTR has done nothing to change up their character.. they are pretty much still The Revival despite jumping ship :/


At least they're the NXT version and not back shaving ucey hot main roster shit.

TBH I don't mind, they're a case of if it ain't broke, don't fix it. If anything the gimmick works better in AEW than it did in WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I hate how FTR has done nothing to change up their character.. they are pretty much still The Revival despite jumping ship :/


It works though with all the colorful tag teams in AEW, a no sense team stands out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AWFUL. This match is everything wrong with this company.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I personally thought the women's segment was funny. Britt vs Thunder Rosa is gonna be awesome


There was some weird editing in the middle though that didn't seem in sync. Britt Baker is the only person in wrestling who can actually make me laugh though. She's great on the mic.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> At least they're the NXT version and not back shaving ucey hot main roster shit.
> 
> TBH I don't mind, they're a case of if it ain't broke, don't fix it. If anything the gimmick works better in AEW than it did in WWE.


Yeah and at least their booking is much better


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I personally thought the women's segment was funny. Britt vs Thunder Rosa is gonna be awesome


Britt Baker is a 10/10. Any segment with her is ace-quality


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> AWFUL. This match is everything wrong with this company.


Nah US wrestling in general, an unneeded filler match going way too long that likely does nothing for anybody involved.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FTR, go to NJPW. 

This continent ain't it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Unleash the Luchasaurus as a monster heel on his own and just have Jungle Boy teaming with Marco


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> What is going to be hilarious when they sell for Marko’s hurricanrana in one instant while claiming to be part of the old school and sucking up to Cornette and crew in the next.
> 
> And I’m an FTR fan, but you can’t pretend to be old school and willingly work an angle opposite Marko Stunt.


I predicted it! They sold a Marko Hurricanrana. Fucking losers need to stop pretending to be old school if they are willing participants to this shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I predicted it! They sold a Marko Hurricanrana. Fucking losers need to stop pretending to be old school if they are willing participants to this shit.


When you're right your right lol. Wrestlers are too nice these days.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MARKO is fun enough to watch because it’s so easy to swing him around. But he barely followed through on any of his offense there. FTR had to do most of the work selling. Didn’t look great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would've booked this with Jungle Boy taking most of the heat in this match, then hot tag to Marko only for Marko to get instantly clobbered.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Marko is so fucking shit! Just quit please!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

and he kicked out after being double teamed by FTR


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just hot tag Jungle Boy and let’s move on to the NWA women’s title match please


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This matchup would be so much better if Jurassic Express had Luchasaurus in instead of Marko Stunt...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Britt Baker is a 10/10. Any segment with her is ace-quality


I agree, Britt is quite ace quality on the eyes when shes on tv


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Two grown men getting clowned by what looks like a special ed middle schooler


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS MATCH going longer than PAC vs Eddie


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WWE can have FTR, Tully, and Shawn Spears.. and Tully's daughter too I dont want to see that entitled shit here


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm so confused about that Britt Baker segment. It was kinda funny. Jade Cargill has an insane body.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Are you KIDDING?!?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

FTR having to bump for Marko... guess the new episode of Cornette will be fun


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

REALLY? They cannot beat a small child without their manager's help?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is sad


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Rig instead of Good Night Express?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FTR needed Tully to beat Marco Stunt.

lmaooooo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That was the worst thing I have ever seen and is why this company will never grow even if they keep doing good stuff with Kenny.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I don’t want to hear FTR is old school anymore. Them being old school was just a gimmick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Marko being so tiny takes you out of it but the match itself wasn’t bad


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm so confused about that Britt Baker segment. It was kinda funny. Jade Cargill has an insane body.


Im confused to why they are in the waiting room without masks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am just at a loss for words as to how something like that was allowed to exist.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tay's ass though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Conti/Deeb should be great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I get IIconics vibes from Anna and Tay 🥵🥵


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dude looked like a pedo covering marko stunt... Some weird ass tv right here


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna Jay does sometimes remind me of a AEW version of Billie.. and Tay is like the other one, except unlike that one I dont hate Tay


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tay Conti’s got one phat ass


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> Dude looked like a pedo covering marko stunt... Some weird ass tv right here


If you think about it, Marko probably actually fucks IRL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Billie should totally bring her resume over here and make a womens stable with Anna and Tay 🥵🥵


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is an embarrassing joke. It’s Impact levels of bad. TNT should be embarrassed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FITE not staying with the action during breaks this week is ANNOYING. Actually enjoying this match, Tay has good offense for a woman's wrestler.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> I am just at a loss for words as to how something like that was allowed to exist.


Long term storytelling?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stop this picture in picture bullshit after signature moves. It ruins false finishes and tells us the match won't end for 5 minutes. So stupid.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This show is an embarrassing joke. It’s Impact levels of bad. TNT should be embarrassed.


Its better than the Monday and Friday night shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Long term storytelling?


If it is, I do not want to know the story.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been nice so far, push Tay Conti


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Geeee said:


> If you think about it, Marko probably actually fucks IRL


thank you for that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> This show is an embarrassing joke. It’s Impact levels of bad. TNT should be embarrassed.


Ehh Marko is bad but the first hour was good and this Conti vs Deeb match is decent.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Really good first hour, the show was very easy to watch then Marko stunted growth killed the whole vibe. I still cant get over it, what needs to happen to fire that peace of shit or at least not put him in any matches on live TV?

Hope Darby/Cage delivers.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its better than the Monday and Friday night shit


They’re all shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If you think about it, Marko probably actually fucks IRL


a dildo, yes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This show has sucked. Kenny and Pac were awesome and carried their segments. As usual.

Cody with the dumbest sports entertainment bullshit of the night, though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Ehh Marko is bad but the first hour was good and this Conti vs Deeb match is decent.


Not a damn thing that’s must see TV.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW books their IIconics so much better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its better than the Monday and Friday night shit


SmackDown is miles ahead these days


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid match. Deeb got the most out of Conti so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How dare they not give us a better angle for that pin.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very good women’s match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seriously when did Tay get so thick? Dump truck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ, next week's lineup looks bad. TH2 and LUTHER?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Good match, brought us back up after The Waiting Room and having Marko Stunt in a match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-1 celebration match lol alright


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Seriously when did Tay get so thick? Dump truck.


I was informed in an earlier show she is Brazilian. Explains everything.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be fire


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> FITE not staying with the action during breaks this week is ANNOYING. Actually enjoying this match, Tay has good offense for a woman's wrestler.


Shes much better than Peyton Royce! Her "Billie" Anna Jay is better than that clown too, just gotta add Billie and you got the new and improved IIconics as top heel womens stable act!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I need one of these talent shows to end in an actual serious injury or death. That way we the suspense works.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With that card next week I think I’ll be watching NXT first next week.

Main event should be good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This match has been nice so far, push Tay Conti


Push Anna and Tay! Bring Billie over and push her with them and make this AEW womens division ICONIC!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this TNT title a little bigger?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh Jesus Christ, next week's lineup looks bad. TH2 and LUTHER?


The fact it's -1's birthday match leads me to believe he picked it, I don't think Luther should be having matches in 2021 but if it really was his pick I'm not going to shit on that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby feels like a big deal these days. The win over Cody and association with Sting have helped him a lot. Shame he isn't a bit taller.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Darby is just cool.. love his theme btw


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Been waiting for this match for a while


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> The fact it's -1's birthday match leads me to believe he picked it, I don't think Luther should be having matches in 2021 but if it really was his pick I'm not going to shit on that.


I am. They did the tribute show which was cool, but they´re running a wrestling promotion, not a little kids fantasy playground


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yo Chico California 🤘🏻


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit that table spot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! That was awesome


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sting will be swinging that baseball bat tonight


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Darby feels like a big deal these days. The win over Cody and association with Sting have helped him a lot. Shame he isn't a bit taller.


Nah, he still feels like a desperately overpushed, scrawny dweeb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Beat him with your skateboard Darby


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't know why I expected a completely new design when they said they were redesigning the belt. I should have just expected it to be the same thing they already had but with different colors.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> The fact it's -1's birthday match leads me to believe he picked it, I don't think Luther should be having matches in 2021 but if it really was his pick I'm not going to shit on that.


I was 100% fine with everything they did on the tribute episode but going forward they really cannot do that.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Feel this may go to a no contest, don't think Cage should take this loss but Allin should also keep the belt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darby dead


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> I was 100% fine with everything they did on the tribute episode but going forward they really cannot do that.


Long term no, but giving him one match for his first birthday so soon after losing his father I'm willing to give a pass on. Like no it shouldn't be a regular thing but I'm not going to shit on this one match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Darby FLEW lmao


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

You cant have Cage lose after throwing Darby around like a ragdoll. This has to be a DQ


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Cage is fucking great


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel like we're witnessing a murder here


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Kick his ass Cage


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Darby is getting killed


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cage is a natural face. He can't talk worth shit though, so AEW would need a face manager for him. 

Need a Lex Express face turn.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How is Darby gonna stop this guy? Hes huge! 

Very good selling this story from both guys btw


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit that table bump. Bad time to go to commercial.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck would you have Darby take this beating and then kick out of an F5 at ONE?!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Cage just fucking oozes charisma and can go on the ring


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Maybe you just have him drop then Sting comes out after the loss to prance around, then pick him up like it's time to start getting serious


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

You think Brock Lesnar will tweet whining about Cage stealing the F5 LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He seriously kicked out of an F5 at ONE?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cage will do a big spot that backfires and Darby will win.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stop...stop...he’s already dead.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kicked out at one again? Darby is AEW's Fiend confirmed.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Cage will do a big spot that backfires and Darby will win.


Would be really dumb and theyre running out of time to do it.

But it's still what I expect


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Cage will do a big spot that backfires and Darby will win.


Probably what will happen. Expecting a quick roll up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

23? Darby's got a bright future, hes a star!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is like those Brock matches with AJ/Bryan/Balor in a good way. This rules.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Stiiiiing


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dog shit finish.

Superman Dweeby Allin activated.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting with a fresh coat of face paint.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I would appreciate gifs of all of Ricky Starks expressions from that match


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh hey, Sting actually did something other than stand there and point.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Completely unbelievable comeback and finish. Cage took one real move of offense the entire match, then the "finisher" Darby landed on himself


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Dog shit finish.
> 
> Superman Dweeby Allin activated.


Worked for me since Darby was not losing the belt. Sting pretty much cost Cage the match.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That match was extremely fun, hopefully at some point Cage gets the W there though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What a main event!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well about time Sting gut somebody. They need to figure out how to book Cage in losses though. Fun destruction though


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun main event, Darby got the shit beat out of him.

Overall a solid show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not a fan of the result, but that was an awesome match. My MOTY so far. Cage and Darby killed it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dweeby is basically Marko Stunt with short blonde hair and face paint.

Nothing about him is believable and he comes across as a try hard.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I'd be more convinced that Darby separated his shoulder there than that Cage took any damage


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ahhh the finish wasn't great but they needed to go home they ran out of time. Great match though


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sting finally did something.

Also, great match, I'd give it four stars. Also love how they actually ended it with the crucifix bomb, which is one of my favorite moves! The belt stuff was a bit weird though, seemed like a DQ.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I did really like the match, but I did not like the kick outs at one or the belt being used. Why would everyone else not just come out and tie up their opponent's feet going forward if that is allowed?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha I did like Tony got to end the show with "We're desperately out of time!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, at least Sting did something with the bat this time. I'll take it. Cage still looked really strong in defeat.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an awesome main event. Darby got his win back after Cage pinned him with that Avalanche Drill Claw. Finally Sting swings his bat lol


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm just guessing that match had some dumb stipulation to get Khan wet so all the other stuff was allowed, otherwise LOL @ that ref


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Didn't like that kick out at one shit. Made Cage look weak and I'm a Darby fan but nah. Bad booking. Basically no sold his offense.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

tower_ said:


> I'm just guessing that match had some dumb stipulation to get Khan wet so all the other stuff was allowed, otherwise LOL @ that ref


Yes blatantly using a weapon and it's ok. Dumb


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Dweeby is basically Marko Stunt with short blonde hair and face paint.
> 
> Nothing about him is believable and he comes across as a try hard.


I hated that. Just killed Cage offense


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, at least Sting did something with the bat this time. I'll take it. Cage still looked really strong in defeat.*


Not sure he did. He just lost to someone who he mostly beat the shit out of, but who kicked out of an F5 at one and beat him without barely having got any offense in the entire match.

So Cage can dish out a beating but can't take literally a couple of moves from a midget, is the story of that match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sting here helping Darby get over! Better main event than that shit on Monday with that asshole that treated this legend Sting like shit


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

As much as I liked the match, they do have an inconsistency with their refs. Stuff like allowing the belt to be used like that makes them look like morons, reminds me of the problem I have with refs in NJPW too.

I get not wanting to do DQs like WWE does, but they I think go to the other extreme and NEVER do them when they can here or there.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The tazz gang are like tom of tom and jerry. They just take the L every time


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Darby’s comeback did feel a little short after all the abuse he took. Didn’t make Cage look the best, honestly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great match but not as good as Kenny vs Fenix. Still spoiled with this quality of main event on TV though. idc what people say, Darby is a star that has something about him in this era of cookie cutter bearded guys. With his height, the edgy comeback kid is the best they can do with him.

Team Taz do look like muppets though, Darby and Sting have gotten the better of them every week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Great match but not as good as Kenny vs Fenix. Still spoiled with this quality of main event on TV though. idc what people say, Darby is a star that has something about him in this era of cookie cutter bearded guys. With his height, the edgy comeback kid is the best they can do with him.
> 
> Team Taz do look like muppets though, Darby and Sting have gotten the better of them every week.


He has that undeniable aura about him. Like Scott Hall or Jeff Hardy he just oozes something cool.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I had to think back and remember if Sting ever had supernatural powers when Darby starting kicking out at 1 lol. I don’t think it hurt the match but was weird and made Cage’s offense look ineffective. Darby’s gonna be a major star though.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Great match but not as good as Kenny vs Fenix. Still spoiled with this quality of main event on TV though. idc what people say, Darby is a star that has something about him in this era of cookie cutter bearded guys. With his height, the edgy comeback kid is the best they can do with him.
> 
> Team Taz do look like muppets though, Darby and Sting have gotten the better of them every week.


I like Darby because unlike the other guys with his profile he actually wrestles like it, that match just needed to be at a PPV imo so it had time to breathe in between the Cage domination and underdog comeback


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I had to think back and remember if Sting ever had supernatural powers when Darby starting kicking out at 1 lol. I don’t think it hurt the match but was weird and made Cage’s offense look ineffective.


I REALLY hope they do not go down the path of having powers. He never had powers, he was just really good at getting in Hogan's head with the fake Stings, the dummy Sting, and the ability to rappel down at any time and mess with him. I did really like the match but hated the kicking out at one. It was unnecessary and distracting, and just not believable. And I like Darby.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't terribly mind the kickouts at 1. Cage still looked like a beast tossing Darby around like a ragdoll. Darby looked resilient as fuck staying alive and kicking out like he did. I'd say if Darby was losing, the kickout at 1 thing would be stupid. But if they're going to keep him as TNT Champion, I love that they're showing he'll be able to take a shit ton of punishment before finally going down. Because that's what they need to do with a guy like Darby.

I mean, it's not like Darby pulled Fiend-levels of absurd durability lol.

I do think Cage/Darby>>>>>>>Omega/Fenix. The main thing I didn't like about Cage/Darby is how it ended. Kind of ended on a wimper. I would've rather Sting whacked Cage with the bat to knock him out to lead to the Darby win (or Darby hits his finisher after the bat shot) while the ref was distracted by whoever that other guy was in Team Taz.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I REALLY hope they do not go down the path of having powers. He never had powers, he was just really good at getting in Hogan's head with the fake Stings, the dummy Sting, and the ability to rappel down at any time and mess with him. I did really like the match but hated the kicking out at one. It was unnecessary and distracting, and just not believable. And I like Darby.


Idk Darby with the powers of Noob Saibot from Mortal Kombat could be pretty cool lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Idk Darby with the powers of Noob Saibot from Mortal Kombat could be pretty cool lol


Noob was really just a dead Sub-Zero right? I do not want any more powers in wrestling heh. I do not want any more teleporting or overtly fake crap.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> I REALLY hope they do not go down the path of having powers. He never had powers, he was just really good at getting in Hogan's head with the fake Stings, the dummy Sting, and the ability to rappel down at any time and mess with him. I did really like the match but hated the kicking out at one. It was unnecessary and distracting, and just not believable. And I like Darby.


I'd prefer they didn't bring powers into it either. Darby has the perfect character right now and the perfect mentor in Sting, just keep it at that and run stories without Fiend or Undertaker type stuff. The kickouts at 1 made me wonder though, it certainly wasn't believable after he got abused the way he did. I had a thought that they were gonna make up for his height and weight with an increased supernatural ability via Sting to kick out more so than any other talent lol. Good to know Sting never had powers in old school WCW lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Noob was really just a dead Sub-Zero right? I do not want any more powers in wrestling heh. I do not want any more teleporting or overtly fake crap.


Yup died went to hell got shadow assassin powers


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

tower_ said:


> I'd be more convinced that Darby separated his shoulder there than that Cage took any damage


Cage got stuck because of his weight. I don't think he was hurt. Think of it as a fancy roll-up


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'd prefer they didn't bring powers into it either. Darby has the perfect character right now and the perfect mentor in Sting, just keep it at that and run stories without Fiend or Undertaker type stuff. The kickouts at 1 made me wonder though, it certainly wasn't believable after he got abused the way he did. I had a thought that they were gonna make up for his height and weight with an increased supernatural ability via Sting to kick out more so than any other talent lol. Good to know Sting never had powers in old school WCW lol.


I really, really hope they do not do that. Darby is a great underdog face character with an edge and unique charisma. No need to add in nonsense.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

sting should have also hit cage with the bat sometime before the pin.... so cage stays strong and gives team tazz a legit reason to be pissed at sting.... instead your best big guy gets beat clan by a dweeb like darby... makes no sense.

so why exatly should team taz be pissed at sting now? because he was ringside? so was starks.

tony khan needs to learn how to book properly instead of just living his geek fetish through darby.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Overall a mostly good show.

Pros:


Pac/Kingston was a fun match that worked given their starkly different styles, and clearly that storyline has layers and keeps going.
Miro continues his winning ways and squashes Chuck. Good.
Inner Circle stuff was nice. I really like the idea of doing a triple threat tag team match to see which team is best and should go for the tag titles.
Tay Conti and Serena Deeb was very good, easily the best match Tay's ever been in.
Rebel in Britt's segment was hilarious.
I liked the Omega/Good Brothers stuff. The brawl was messy but fun in the end, good to see continuation with Mox and I like the added jealousy dynamic and hesitance of the Bucks.
Jungle Boy rules. And he has Tarzan Boy as a theme. Awesome.
Cage/Darby was an awesome david/goliath match. Darby made a hell of a comeback in the end, crucifix bomb was a great finish, but man was it great seeing Cage just destroy and dismantle Darby was a show.

Cons:


While I liked the Darby/Cage match, the kick out at 1 was a bit surprising and I would have had Darby grab the rope or something instead. Also, the belt deal was bad, don't make the refs look like morons and ignore something worth a DQ
They are over-relying on brawls. Do maybe one, like just the Omega/Moxley one, and then don't do any more for the rest of the show. It's getting to be a tired trope, and I don't think Britt's segment needed that at all.
Britt's talk show had too many things happening during it. Make it about the guest and leave it at that, don't shove multiple storylines into it, it makes things confusing as hell.
I don't really need to see Jade Cargill talk for awhile. Stop giving her a mic.
Marko is fun, but I'd much rather see Luchasaurus. If they really want to use him, make him wrestle very rarely, and if he does have him killed. He got too much on FTR for me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My fav matches of the show:

1. PAC vs. Eddie - brutal strikes and PAC looked great. Any ring rust has now gone. Poor Eddie has lost all his big matches but you couldn't have PAC lose this one really.

2. Darby vs. Cage - big bumps, big spots and entertaining. I'm usually not a fan of small guys beating big guys but Darby is unique so I don't mind. He's their first 'homegrown' star if you don't count MJF (since he was higher profile before AEW).

3. Serena vs. Tay - Good women's match with Tay impressing me with her mat offense. Serena is also really good but could use a character of some sort.

4. Kenny & Good Brothers vs. Varsity Blondes & Limelight - nice swerve with the Good Brothers instead of the Bucks. They suit Kenny better because they are like the muscle for his heel act. Match was ok, Limelight has good offense but is another small, vanilla personality. AEW should link up with Marvel and create some original masked characters for these guys.

5. Miro vs. Chuck - Dunno why people were complaining about Chuck getting some offense. Best Friends have been one of AEW's most protected teams, had one of their most lauded Dynamite main events of 2020, and Chuck's not a midget. Plus his offense was all one flurry and then Miro crushed him. Trent had a more competitive match with Miro and rightly so.

6. FTR vs. Jurassics - match wasn't actually bad but Stunt doesn't belong in singles or 2 v 2 tags on Dynamite. 3 v 3 is ok because Luchasaurus and JB basically use him as a weapon.

Also enjoyed the Inner Circle segment and the Mox appearance. Britt's mic work was great but that segment was an editing mess in the middle. Jade Cargill is friggin' huge.

8/10 for me. Two PPV quality singles matches and other decent stuff. Next week's card looks painfully weak after two strong lineups.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Darby has that natural charisma that doesn't come around too often. Mysterio/Hardy/Punk/Moxley type charisma. I don't mind too much how they've been handling Cage on Dynamite because he's already hit his ceiling imo.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Darby Allen match was cool, but a sloppy ass finish to work Sting in was... sloppy ass. Darby got a 3 count on Cage, Sting showed up, then the actual 3 count. I guess that's Cage's fault, but it was taped. They had an entire week to edit to a different camera angle.

Along with the belt use, that ref looked like a moron.


The waiting room was my most looked forward to and it started great, got bad on Jerry Springer levels, then went to shit with trying to work in Thunder Rosa. Again, they had a week to edit this. What went wrong?


Great wrestling matches throughout the show otherwise. I'm looking forward to next week and hope they address the above issues.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonight's show was very enjoyable.

-PAC and Kingston had a great opener. Kingston brought it in the ring tonight as did PAC. Loved the intensity from both guys. I felt like PAC beat the shit out of Kingston, which is great psychology after PAC's threats for destroying the family. I'm glad that they are also protecting the Black Arrow much like they have protected the One-Winged Angel. Black Arrow into the Brutalizer is my favorite finishing combo in wrestling. Now that this storyline seems to be over and PAC has got his family back, I'm hoping for this to lead to a Death Triangle/Elite feud with Moxley and Archer on the babyface side. Blood and Guts would be perfect for current events.

-Miro vs Chuck Taylor was what it needed to be. Chuck got his offense in but got squashed as soon as Miro took control. I liked it. Chuck being Miro's "young boy" could be funny. Miro's character hasn't been great as of yet but they are certainly keeping him looking strong and brute-like, which is all that matters for now until his first real feud.

-I'm liking Matt Hardy's new character. Snobby, carny, wrestling manager. It works for him and it gives Private Party something to do as far as screen time.

-Inner Circle segment was great. Loved Sammy on the mic here. MJF was great too. The triple threat tag match next week should be entertaining. I'm kind of ready for this storyline to accelerate though to the meat and potatoes of MJF taking over or breaking them up.

-AWESOME swerve by Omega and Callis to bring in the Good Brothers. Bucks weren't even in on it. Thought it was done perfectly. I'm loving Kenny Omega right now. The guy oozes charisma and star qualities. Best character in wrestling IMO. The match itself was fine. Kind of a tune-up match before "Hard to Kill" this weekend. Loved the brawl that ensued afterwards. The battle lines are drawn.

-I enjoyed the Waiting Room segment. Jade Cargill needs work on the mic but she has an absolutely awesome look. I love Red Velvet and have been following her since her debut on DARK so I'm looking forward to the Cargill/Velvett match. The Thunder Rosa promo after was passionate. Can't wait for Rosa/Britt at Beach Break.

-Marko Stunt needs to go. I don't know why he is needed on Jurassic Express. I didn't like the sight of Marko kicking out of offense that grown men kick out of. The match itself was fine but the sight of Marko kind of killed it. Low point of the night here for sure.

-Tay Conti and Serena Deeb had an awesome match. One of the best women's matches to air on Dynamite and possibly Tay Conti's best career match. Tay Conti's offense is fire. That booty is fire too. Deeb is great with her submission game and made the mat work look great in tonight's match.

-Darby vs Cage was phenomenal. Darby was brutalized. The spot where Cage throws him out of the ring and through the table looked crazy. Awesome spot. Cage looked like a straight beast but he desperately needs a big win. Darby's comeback was well done but they were clearly rushing it so time management at the end was a little iffy. Darby kicking out at 1 was weird as I said earlier but it didn't hurt the match. Good to see Sting finally in action.

I liked tonight's show as a whole better than Night One. Next week's line up is looking like a dud though outside of the Inner Circle Triple Threat. 

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

My thoughts:

While I do appreciate PAC vs Kingston, Deeb vs Conti, Allin vs Cage & that reference to Impacts Hard To Kill PPV by Schiavone - We Are Dead…lol – I was still left with questions.

Why did it take Omega and the Good Brothers 10+ minutes to put Varsity Blondes and Danny Limelight away, when Mil Muertes pinned Pillman Jr in mere minutes on MLW Fusion earlier in the evening? Yes, Pillman wrestled twice tonight, on two different programs.

Why did Cody have to be the guest on Waiting Room? Why not Moxley? Why not just have Jade Cargill on by herself? Why not Gunn Club or Shanna, or Leva Bates even? 

Why was the Allin vs Cage video package air over an hour before the main event, instead of prior to the main event?

Why did AEW leave it obvious that the Bucks would not be tagging with Omega, since they were not on the matchup screen?

Considering that I did watch MLW Fusion before Dynamite tonight, I was left with the impression that MLW did more in 45 minutes than AEW did with 2 hours.

While sports entertainment-ish, MLW still understood the core ideas of a sports based product and how a sports based wrestling product should be presented. No one is going to be confusing MLW with WWE or AEW any time soon. And here is why:


Matches are timed
UFC like stats in the intro
KO win by Low Ki in the opening bout…in mere seconds
Promos all done in a fresh way. Got a good understanding of Lio Rush, Contra, Injustice, Holliday, Lawlor as special ref for the tag team main event. Despite the fact I have not followed the product at all. Only Hammerstone was done traditionally.
Upcoming matches feature – I liked how that was presented, showing us the schedule as to what to expect up to one month from now
Recaps, that provided consistency
Breaking News feature, to help provide a live atmosphere
Like the PWI top 10
Debut of Mil Muertes – respected his origins with LU while opening the door to new stories
Just a genuine respect and embrace of lucha libre, by bringing in and using talents from Mexico
Even MLWShop felt like it was done in a fresh and original way, instead of the Impact Wrestling knockoff AEW does
No women’s division present, and I didn’t even miss it. Instead, they have a well developed character in Salina De La Renta and gave her a great deal of tv time. Which was fitting, considering the theme of the episode – her vision of MLW Fusion, since she was the executive producing the show.

There are many aspects here from MLW that AEW could learn from. AEW is currently very formulaic. Literally no distinction between tonight and any other episode of Dynamite.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Verbatim17 said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> While I do appreciate PAC vs Kingston, Deeb vs Conti, Allin vs Cage & that reference to Impacts Hard To Kill PPV by Schiavone - We Are Dead…lol – I was still left with questions.
> 
> ...


The MLW matches sucked tho.
Outside of the Ki squash that was pretty great.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> The MLW matches sucked tho.
> Outside of the Ki squash that was pretty great.


The MLW presentation was better though.

Even the flybys of the city and the skyline made it feel like a big deal.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Remember Straight Edge Society, that wasted potential ruined by The Big Shit? Its amazing because heres Serena with a womens title and Gallows part of the top act as a tag champion 10 years later! 

Where should Punk go if he returns to wrestling? Certainly not where he is hated by clowns in management in which you know would just screw him over again.. just like they did Morrison whom should be over here! Never leave to go to that dump is my advice for Taraya Valkyrie.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Great main event.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Great main event.


Yeah Darby was awesome! Cage too, the storytelling of putting Cage as this big unstoppable guy and Darby gaining the upper hand after that spot on the steps, and Sting stopping that goon from ruining it, it was great storytelling!


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Aight, now its time we can give some feuds Eddie and his family can win right.
I feel like he deserves it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thomazbr said:


> Aight, now its time we can give some feuds Eddie and his family can win right.
> I feel like he deserves it.


We so need more Eddie Kingston


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I might catch heat right now, but I feel like they really should stop with -1 appearances.
You don't want the crowd to turn on the kid. Because that will happen eventually.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

What a fun damn show. Loved Darby and Cage.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

PAC vs. Kingston was a fun stiff brawl.

Miro finally got to look like a badass.

Darby tried to kill himself again.

The tag match was fun.

Deeb vs. Conti was actually MOTN imo. The former is so good and the latter seems to get better with every match. WWE really missed the boat on these two. I do think AEW should let their be some surprise upsets from time to time though. Just to keep things a bit less predictable.

Really good show overall.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Remember Straight Edge Society, that wasted potential ruined by The Big Shit? Its amazing because heres Serena with a womens title and Gallows part of the top act as a tag champion 10 years later!
> 
> Where should Punk go if he returns to wrestling? Certainly not where he is hated by clowns in management in which you know would just screw him over again.. just like they did Morrison whom should be over here! Never leave to go to that dump is my advice for Taraya Valkyrie.


Lol had no idea til now that she was the bald cm punk girl


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Well that fucking sucked. I'm not sure what stood out to me as fun at all. I suppose it'll be neat to see where Sting goes but bleh. This show hardly made me excited for anything but hopefully far better shows than this are on the rise!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Only half way through the show and they may as well call it ‘Brawl Elite Wrestling’


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349560803213586433


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

FTR sell for Marko, Cage loses clean after being tied up in front of the ref and Kenny Omega who is currently part of the hottest story in the industry is having meaningless matches that include low carders and an AEW dark guy in the middle of the show.

Jesus fucking Christ that was bad booking.

On a positive note, for the first time ever my favourite dynamite segment included Cody, Britt Baker pretty much covered everything that’s said in every weekly Cody hate thread and it’s all true.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another terrific show! My random thoughts:

1. For me, the standout matches were Pac-Kingston, Serena-Tay and Darby-Cage. 

2. I was rooting for Tay, but at least she gave a good showing against the champ. I liked that it was a clean match, too. I was half-expecting Anna Jay to try to get Tay to use a chair again.

3. If the Young Bucks defend their tag titles against the Lucha Brothers, that will be great. But I was hoping for a Bucks-MCMG match.

4. I’m really happy that Red Velvet will be getting an opportunity to shine a bit, although I’m sure Jade will go over.

5. The Waiting Room segment was again hilarious! Britt is just so good! 

6. It really feels like 2021 will be the year of Kenny Omega. And I love it.

7. I never thought I would say this, but now I wouldn’t mind if Hangman joins the Dark Order. If he does, though, I suspect it will just be the next step in the overall storyline. 

8. I was hoping that Hager and Wardlow would form a team.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I havent read any of the thread as I don’t want to be influenced ... but dynamite is really on a roll. Another great show. A few months they were hovering around the 6/10 level with the odd 8/10. in recent weeks it’s been 8/10 and above. This week another 8/10. Keep it up AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Really enjoyed the show 8/10 for me every match had me hooked great showing guys.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> I am. They did the tribute show which was cool, but they´re running a wrestling promotion, not a little kids fantasy playground


Yeah. I get why they’re doing it, but this better be the last time we have to watch a show booked by a child.

*Insert jokes about the last 16 months of Dynamite’s booking here*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Very good show. Darby/Cage, Conti/Deeb, Pac/Eddie, and Lucha Bros attacking YB where highlights for me.

2 points:
- FTR/JE should have been a 5min squash where they humiliate Marko to get heat. Hell, I'd have had them "shoot" on him and end it. We don't see this crap a lot and hopefully we won't anymore.

- That Waiting Room Segment was a mess. But, good to see the women in more than 1 segment on the show. 
Jade should squash Red Velvet, Awesome Kong should also make her return and put her over as the new female monster.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Darby vs cage was a great car crash match and I loved the defiance of Darby with the birds and everything. Also cages best match since signing.

Enjoyed pac vs Kingston for what it was

Hated the elite match because it went to long but the aftermath was sweet. Also laughed at Tony's shot at impact.

Women was fine.

Everything else sucked. I'm so over the inner circle comedy. And to spit in my face we have a multi man tag match next week. Also Luther. So 2 multiman tag matches. One of them involving Luther. Joy of joys

5 out of 10 for this edition


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> PAC is certainly NOT boring. PAC is the man.


Pac is a boring midget with zero charisma


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

First show I’ve watched live for a while but now back in lockdown in the uk so gave it a go......was pretty solid, about 7/10......aew definatly do struggle to capitalise on momentum though when they have a a great show. The following week is nearly always a huge drop off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Not sure he did. He just lost to someone who he mostly beat the shit out of, but who kicked out of an F5 at one and beat him without barely having got any offense in the entire match.
> 
> So Cage can dish out a beating but can't take literally a couple of moves from a midget, is the story of that match.


*That last sequence seemed rushed because of obvious lack of time, but Cage powering out of the last near fall by launching Darby to the top rope looked really good. He also got up and walked away after the match while Darby was still selling. I'm not too bothered, given the circumstances.*


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Very solid show 
I preferred this to last week tbh!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349560803213586433


She’s so damn likeable. I’d root for her to do well just for that alone.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> She’s so damn likeable. I’d root for her to do well just for that alone.


Who?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That was a really good show. Some of my criticisms are aimed at next week, but seeing those things ruined this show for me a bit.

Good


Kingston vs PAC told a coherent story in a pretty decent match, I'm just a bit miffed by PAC winning clean
Thankfully, Miro beat Chuck quickly and decisively (as he should), and that was that
Inner Circle was entertaining as usual, and I'm looking forward to the triple threat tag next week (the match and the story)
Next week, we get to see some resolution for the Hangman-DO storyline
The Elite "swerve" was hilarious, even though I don't give a shit about the Varsity Blondes and that third dude
Mox brawl + Bucks/Lucha Bros tease was great
Tay vs Serena was surprisingly good for what it was
Darby vs Cage was great, I enjoyed it all the way through

Bad


I just can't get myself to care about Marko Stunt, so I didn't watch the tag. Felt shortchanged by Luchasaurus not wrestling and getting this little turd instead
Not a big fan of Chuck Taylor, so I'm not looking forward to him having a presence on the show, even in a 5 minute "butler" angle
I don't care about Private Party & Matt, I just don't
Can they just fire Luther and Serpentico? They bring nothing to the table
Hirsch vs Nyla is a definite skip for me


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Very solid show
> I preferred this to last week tbh!


taped show are always better


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These shows are just becoming too difficult to sit through, a big chunk of their roster is just so shit, it’s hard to care.

PAC vs Kingston, Darby vs Cage and Taynara Conti’s performance were the positives of last night’s ep.

The rest was meh and skippable.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Very good show for me 8/10 this is mostly what I need in a weekly wrestling show - well apart from Matko Stunt 😭 not big into the Waiting Room segment either to be fair. The rest was good to great - loved the opener, closer, and Elite 'swerve'.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*PAC vs. Kingston is one of those matches where I feel like I differed from the thread while we were watching. I saw so many people saying "that was awesome" and honestly my first reaction was "really"? I mean don't get me wrong it started out hot with PAC coming in right with a dropkick and a Flosbury Flop. And from there you had some solid action. But the match felt like it just ended as it was still building to the finish. It didn't feel like they properly built to the end of the match, the end just kind of happened.

All in all I though it was a decent match but also below my expectations for it. I mean this can't be the blow off can it? For something that they built up for so long, this just felt underwhelming if this is the end.

*I though Miro vs. Chuck was booked exactly how it needed to be. Chuck got some offense early on by using Miro's momentum against him but then once Miro took control it was "Game Over". Get it..........get it!

Anyways, I don't know what to expect out of Chuck being Miro's butler (and once again, in character Chuck is an idiot for agreeing to the stipulation), but I though this match in particular was booked well.

*The Inner Circle segments from what I've seen since they added MJF and Wardlow have been hit or miss for me. I would say this landed in the middle. Some of the jokes landed, others didn't. I did laugh pretty good at Sammy calling Jericho a "Tag Team Slut" because honestly it's true. First he teamed with Sammy, then Hager, and now MJF.

I think when the group gets a little too silly, it's kind of cringy. But when they get serious, like Santana was for a second, it's usually compelling.

*I can't really call what they did with the Elite a "swerve" (the Good Brothers replacing the Bucks that is) because you could see it coming a mile away. But it was a nice little bit to continue the story they're telling. I thought it was interesting that these guys gave so much offense to Limelight, Pillman, and Griff. I imagine it's because they think highly of the 3 and wanted to give them some shine against some top talent, because guys like Pillman and Griff could be there themselves one day.

Match was solid. But what was really good was the brawl after. Now, there will probably be a time and a place to discuss brawls in AEW and whether they do too many of them. But I thought this brawl worked. It established that Mox does not fear the numbers game and charged in knowing he would be down 1 on 3. But then you had Pentagon and Fenix, wanting revenge from last week, coming in to even the odds. Not because they care about Mox, but because they want the Good Brothers. Then the Bucks come in and try to keep the peace (and honestly it's gotten a bit old seeing them in that spot) and they get attacked by the Lucha Bros for their troubles.

So really this set up all kinds of future match ups. Mox vs. Omega III, Lucha Bros vs. The Good Brothers and the Bucks, maybe even a Blood & Guts match.

*The Waiting Room was something. Um, yeah what to really say about this. I thought Britt was pretty funny as the host. She's grown so much as a character. But then Cody comes in and before he can really say anything, in comes Jade Cargill.

Because, I guess they had to remind us that her beef with Cody existed? They clearly see a lot in her and I can see why with her look. I mean if there's anyone who could come close to having a presence like Chyna did back in the day, Jade is it. But now that Brandi is out of the picture, continuing this just feels weird and then of course we have another brawl when we just had a brawl. I mean I like that they set up a first opponent for Jade but this whole segment felt like it went off the rails.

But hey, we're getting Britt vs. Rosa in February. That's great.

*I'm not someone who hates Marko as much as others, as much as I will jokingly post "KILL MARKO". But I didn't love his performance here. Marko is a fun guy to watch because he can get thrown around so easily. But, when he's on offense, sometimes he doesn't follow all the way through on his offense, to the point where Dax and Cash have to finish the move being delivered to them. So it just looked too fake at times.

I thought JB had a pretty good hot tag which I figured he would. But, I don't know what it says about FTR that they had to have help from Tully to beat this version of Jurassic Express.

*Deeb vs. Conti was pretty much exactly what I thought it would be. Conti had her best showing to date and Deeb was the perfect opponent to bring that out of her. If Tay keeps improving like that they have a future star on their hands.

*The main event was pretty damn good though not without it's issues. First off, holy fuck the beating Darby took in this match. That table spot was INSANE. And then to follow that up with the F5, a Powerbomb on the ramp, etc. I mean my God this was brutal.

I also liked the cutoff point because it's not like Darby suddenly overpowered Cage. Cage got too greedy and tried to use the steps and Darby used the steps against him to turn the tide. This is where a couple negatives come in. When Darby finally countered back, on my phone the time read 9:56. So they only had like 4 minutes left and Darby had gotten his ass kicked all match. So I just thought, how does Cage realistically lose this match now?

Darby had a flurry of offense including spots with his belt which border on potentially being a DQ but what I like so much about Darby is that most of his offense is so quick and balls to the walls, it's believable to me that he could catch a bigger opponent off guard. Then comes the finish. Sting finally does something new and finally uses his bad. Wasn't much but Starks sold it well. And then Darby uses the Crucifix Bomb off the top to win.

I don't mind that finish, I just thought the match overall, while really good, was too short to have Cage look good in the end. Cage beat the shit out of Darby for most of this match with Darby kicking out of all Cage's big moves at 1. But then Darby gets a much smaller amount of offense in compared to Cage and Darby still beats him in the end. It made Darby look strong as hell but not so much for Cage.


So overall, I would say this was a solid show. Not great, but not bad either, featuring a pretty good main event and a good brawl with the Elite.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The whole Inner Circle promo was great, especially that Sammy Hagar joke. I really love Jericho's classic rock/metal references on commentary.

Also, I really liked the Dark Order promo and especially the way they started celebrating Hangman joining them as if he left and the camera just pans to show he's right there in front of them. Great moment. We're seeing more of the BTE Dark Order on Dynamite and I hope that's the way forward.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitelly a good episode of Dynamite.

I could watch the Waiting Room for two hours and would be entertained. I liked Cody barely talking, Britt making fun of him and Brandi, little sloppy with the switch to the Rosa promo, but still best part of Dynamite.

Dont care for Pac/Burgerking.

Liked the handling of Stunt (besides his offense early on), but sad FTR won by distraction, but still was fun to see Stunt being tossed around.

Skipped the TNA match, dont care for that. Tony again looking like a dork backstage was fun and has to be on purpose. Mox going rampage was fun, dont know about all the involvement in that segment, anyways, was good.

Chuck being Miros bitch should be fun (hopefully), match was ok, not sure if it should have had so much offense from Chuck, but anyways, lets see how fun this will be.

IC segment was the best they had in a long time, not too much fun, everyone talked and Jericho took it a step back. Interested how much of a clusterfuck the match will be.

Worst thing of the night was the Matt and PP promo, so chringy and bad acting on all sides, just awkward.

Didnt care for the main event, blading Darby risking his life is just fun for so much time. Sting is just plain boring knowing all we get is some cinematic matches and these interruptions. Was an ok Darby match, but damn they really think Darby will be Sting 3.0, not sure if that works.

Overall like I said a good episode.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I enjoyed the show overall. A lot of what I thought has already been covered, but a couple of things surprised me. Conti vs Deeb was better then I expected, but it was very much a NXT style women's match and that is a compliment. Deeb trained Conti in NXT, so it makes sense that they would know that style well. Darby vs Cage was the way you use the David vs Goliath story in the ring. To often wrestlers try to take punishment and then go immediately back to their normal moveset. They try to get everything in and showcase both guys movesets. However, in this match Darby took the punishment and was smart about his attacks. The steel steps spot was opportunistic and made sense. The crucifix bomb was a good finish idea but the execution could have used work. Cage landed on Darby instead of on his back. It was a huge deal for me, but just note worthy.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

glad Revival won tbh they needed it more

good main event


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

That JE vs FTR was much better then I expected. Marko was pretty solid including his selling which usually is shit.I was impressed good job guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really enjoyed the main event.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> *The Inner Circle segments from what I've seen since they added MJF and Wardlow have been hit or miss for me. I would say this landed in the middle. Some of the jokes landed, others didn't. I did laugh pretty good at Sammy calling Jericho a "Tag Team Slut" because honestly it's true. First he teamed with Sammy, then Hager, and now MJF.
> 
> I think when the group gets a little too silly, it's kind of cringy. But when they get serious, like Santana was for a second, it's usually compelling.


I can't agree more, Santana and Ortiz can definitely do the funny stuff, but out of everything I've seen in the IC so far, whenever those two have had an opportunity to be serious its been a highlight. Santana vs Mox was one of AEW's best feuds IMO.

When MJF was mixing in with the IC, I was hoping for a face turn for Jericho and Sammy, but honestly, I think I'd rather have Santana and Ortiz breakaway and get a push. Maybe they could take out the Young Bucks if the Young Bucks go full heel at some point (I doubt they will though)


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

RIP FTR credibility as "top guys"
adults wrestling with 12 year old looking midgets 😒
that's more insulting than shaving your back on national TV


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> RIP FTR credibility as "top guys"
> adults wrestling with 12 year old looking midgets 😒
> that's more insulting than shaving your back on national TV


Overreaction much?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Aew is on a roll. Great show after great show. Really enjoyed this week's just as much as last week's. At first I was like why isn't Omega/Good Brothers match and Mox brawl to close the show. But I loved the mainevent, they got a well deserved spot.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

VIP86 said:


> RIP FTR credibility as "top guys"
> adults wrestling with 12 year old looking midgets 😒
> that's more insulting than shaving your back on national TV


They CHOSE this. The talent has freedom, right? That’s what is always discussed as a positive and negative of AEW.

Dax and Cash being “old school” is JUST a gimmick they portray now. I fell for it. I thought they genuinely cared about the business, but they have now proven that narrative to be a lie. They chose to willingly sell Marko’s offense, so I don’t ever want to hear those motherfuckers mocking thigh slaps and flips ever again.

Selling a Marko hurricanrana, which I PREDICTED they would do, is not old school. Fuck them, and I GUARANTEE Cornette will avoid blaming them. He’ll make a point to blame goddamn Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Overreaction much?


not really
didn't you see how ridiculous it looked when they carried him around like a baby 
how am i supposed to believe that these guys needed to cheat to beat Marko Stunt ?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> They CHOSE this. The talent has freedom, right? That’s what is always discussed as a positive and negative of AEW.
> 
> Dax and Cash being “old school” is JUST a gimmick they portray now. I fell for it. I thought they genuinely cared about the business, but they have now proven that narrative to be a lie. They chose to willingly sell Marko’s offense, so I don’t ever want to hear those motherfuckers mocking thigh slaps and flips ever again.
> 
> Selling a Marko hurricanrana, which I PREDICTED they would do, is not old school. Fuck them, and I GUARANTEE Cornette will avoid blaming them. He’ll make a point to blame goddamn Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks.


You called it. FTR tried sucking up to Cornette in the week because they knew how bad this was and if it was their idea then they’ve officially sold out.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Decent show. Opener and main event was good same with womens title match. 

Good swerve with the elite also meaning they havent really turned.

But god damn please get rid of the shit that should not be there. Luther, sepentico and especially stunt have no business being TV. Theres others in AEW who are the same.

Just seems to me TK is keeping this rubbish out of sympathy which is really sad.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Good show this was. Next week looks awful btw.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> You called it. FTR tried sucking up to Cornette in the week because they knew how bad this was and if it was their idea then they’ve officially sold out.


They wanted to have fun like everyone else. They saw their way required them to actually work, saw how much fun the rest of the roster was having, and wanted to have fun, too.

If Cornette tries blaming Tony Khan, Kenny Omega, and the Bucks for the actions of FTR, then he’s as much a gimmick as FTR’s “old school” respect was.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> They wanted to have fun like everyone else. They saw their way required them to actually work, saw how much fun the rest of the roster was having, and wanted to have fun, too.
> 
> If Cornette tries blaming Tony Khan, Kenny Omega, and the Bucks for the actions of FTR, then he’s as much a gimmick as FTR’s “old school” respect was.


I imagine Cornette will blame the booking and make out that FTR didn’t have any control, which could be true, but either way they should’ve refused this match as Marko being in the match didn’t need to happen.

This is why I queried their contract status earlier in the thread as they may find themselves between a rock and a hard place as they’ve burnt bridges at WWE and are forced to work a style they shit on at AEW and it’s difficult to bite the hand that feeds you when the only available alternative which would pay anywhere near the same is NJPW that’s in another country.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> They wanted to have fun like everyone else. They saw their way required them to actually work, saw how much fun the rest of the roster was having, and wanted to have fun, too.
> 
> If Cornette tries blaming Tony Khan, Kenny Omega, and the Bucks for the actions of FTR, then he’s as much a gimmick as FTR’s “old school” respect was.





Hitman1987 said:


> I imagine Cornette will blame the booking and make out that FTR didn’t have any control, which could be true, but either way they should’ve refused this match as Marko being in the match didn’t need to happen.
> 
> This is why I queried their contract status earlier in the thread as they may find themselves between a rock and a hard place as they’ve burnt bridges at WWE and are forced to work a style they shit on at AEW and it’s difficult to bite the hand that feeds you when the only available alternative which would pay anywhere near the same is NJPW that’s in another country.


At the end of the day it IS Tony's fault for allowing it to take place and to a lesser degree, anyone who pushed for it or supported it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> At the end of the day it IS Tony's fault for allowing it to take place and to a lesser degree, anyone who pushed for it or supported it.


It’s on them as men to not partake. Do you really think the Road Warriors, Steiners, Hall and Nash, Harlem Heat, etc would play fight with Marko Stunt..?

FTR are FRAUDS.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s on them as men to not partake. Do you really think the Road Warriors, Steiners, Hall and Nash, Harlem Heat, etc would play fight with Marko Stunt..?
> 
> FTR are FRAUDS.


Of course it is on them to say no and deal with the consequences, but at the end of the day Tony thinks a match with a Stunt belongs on a wrestling program. That is the company's mindset.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> but at the end of the day Tony thinks a match with a Stunt belongs on a wrestling program. That is the company's mindset.


and that's enough to disqualify him from having any input in booking.
if only his dad knows that little Tony is just in it to play Booker


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> It’s on them as men to not partake. Do you really think the Road Warriors, Steiners, Hall and Nash, Harlem Heat, etc would play fight with Marko Stunt..?
> 
> FTR are FRAUDS.





Two Sheds said:


> Of course it is on them to say no and deal with the consequences, but at the end of the day Tony thinks a match with a Stunt belongs on a wrestling program. That is the company's mindset.


I blame FTR for using Cornette‘s name to generate heat when they knew what was going to happen and I blame TK for putting shit like Stunt on TV and asking grown men sell for him.

What will be interesting is the first shoot interview by somebody high on the roster when they leave AEW. So far it’s only been one way traffic but sooner or later somebody will get fed up and will move to WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a great show - really enjoyed it.

little bit of longterm storytelling for the folks at home


darby does a coffin drop on cody, gets rolled over and crucifix pinned
In interview after taz says he will help darby, he can show him what he did wrong and how to deal with those situations
darby says he knows what he did wrong and next time he’ll fix it, doesn’t need taz
this kicks off the whole 9 months of feud
ends with Darby pinning cage with a crucifix pin

sublime


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Shock Street said:


> I can't agree more, Santana and Ortiz can definitely do the funny stuff, but out of everything I've seen in the IC so far, whenever those two have had an opportunity to be serious its been a highlight. Santana vs Mox was one of AEW's best feuds IMO.


IMO, the Santana promo about his dad being blind is still one of the best promos AEW has had. Ortiz does the comedy stuff, but Santana is a great straight man. I can't wait to see what he is like in singles at some point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Of course it is on them to say no and deal with the consequences, but at the end of the day Tony thinks a match with a Stunt belongs on a wrestling program. That is the company's mindset.


Tony gets shit every day. We all dog-pile on the dog wanker. Cornette does it on the goddamn daily.

Cornette is a pussy ass bitch playing a gimmick, no different than FTR, if he doesn’t go in on Dax and Cash.

$20 days he don’t lay into them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Tony gets shit every day. We all dog-pile on the dog wanker. Cornette does it on the goddamn daily.
> 
> Cornette is a pussy ass bitch playing a gimmick, no different than FTR, if he doesn’t go in on Dax and Cash.
> 
> $20 days he don’t lay into them.


He will. He did it to MJF after he went goofy. He will go after them too. This is not like they flipped once. They sold move after move for the dildo sucker.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> He will. He did it to MJF after he went goofy. He will go after them too. This is not like they flipped once. They sold move after move for the dildo sucker.


He blamed them and told Max “fuck you”. He didn’t go in on MJF.

Dax and Cash chose to have fun and SHOW the kiddies they in the audience buying merch that they can have fun. Fuck THEM.

TK and company get enough fuck you’s for everything else. FTR, not AEW or TK or Omega or Bucks or anyone, FTR...THEY chose to do that stupid fucking shit. Fuck them for being little bitches.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> and that's enough to disqualify him from having any input in booking.
> if only his dad knows that little Tony is just in it to play Booker


Should have bought him a wrestling game instead of a wrestling company.. Would have been cheaper


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> He blamed them and told Max “fuck you”. He didn’t go in on MJF.
> 
> Dax and Cash chose to have fun and SHOW the kiddies they in the audience buying merch that they can have fun. Fuck THEM.
> 
> TK and company get enough fuck you’s for everything else. FTR, not AEW or TK or Omega or Bucks or anyone, FTR...THEY chose to do that stupid fucking shit. Fuck them for being little bitches.


They chose to go along with it but they did not come up with it or even likely suggested it. Even Kenny sold a move for Marko. The real issue is Tony.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Cage/Darby was great. MOTY so far. Even though we are only two weeks in. I'm glad that Sting finally did something as well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> They chose to go along with it but they did not come up with it or even likely suggested it. Even Kenny sold a move for Marko. The real issue is Tony.


Kenny doesn’t walk around puffing his chest out and pretending to be one of the old school guys for Cornette to jack off to either.

I’d respect them more if they did one or the other.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Cage/Darby was great. MOTY so far. Even though we are only two weeks in. I'm glad that Sting finally did something as well.


MOTY? Stop.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I wonder why you guys talk so much about Marko when it's pretty clear that the star of the match was Jungle Boy


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> MOTY? Stop.


Well we are only 15 days into the year so he's not that wrong XD


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> MOTY? Stop.


I'm assuming he meant in the aew universe. Gotta agree. In terms of psychology and story it is a definite contender so far


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Cage/Darby was great. MOTY so far. Even though we are only two weeks in. I'm glad that Sting finally did something as well.


agreed - if not MOTY, definitely top3 so far


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> They chose to go along with it but they did not come up with it or even likely suggested it. Even Kenny sold a move for Marko. The real issue is Tony.


the guys have input, its known

its time to realise the stuff you guys care so much about - the wrestlers don’t

FTR most likely asked to work Marko

they are working everybody with their old school gimmick - its not hard to find videos of especially cash flipping

its LOL-worthy how you lads get so mad though - protect the sanctity of the biz boys.... cause the wrestlers don’t give two shits


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the guys have input, its known
> 
> its time to realise the stuff you guys care so much about - the wrestlers don’t
> 
> ...


Mate last line wasn't needed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone see this? I suspected Bucks wouldn't actually turn heel, even though they're much better as heels than babyfaces.

Unless it's all a #swerve. AEW is good for small details like this though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349772841684619264


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Anyone see this? I suspected Bucks wouldn't actually turn heel, even though they're much better as heels than babyfaces.
> 
> Unless it's all a #swerve. AEW is good for small details like this though.
> 
> ...


That's cool and pretty creative - I'm a big fan of the 'clues hidden in plain sight'


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> That's cool and pretty creative - I'm a big fan of the 'clues hidden in plain sight'


I still wanna know who beat up Mox??
He's laid like a "hanged man"


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> MOTY? Stop.


Granted we are two weeks in hahaha, but I thought it was better then the Fenix/Omega match, thats all.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> I still wanna know who beat up Mox??
> He's laid like a "hanged man"


Oh shit yeh I kinda forgot about that haha. I think they did it in a way that leaves several options open. Could be Hangman, Kenta or a few suspects from Impact.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the guys have input, its known
> 
> its time to realise the stuff you guys care so much about - the wrestlers don’t
> 
> ...


I am not really mad though. Maybe some people are. I do not expect anyone to take anything seriously at this point, though it might be nice.

I would be fairly surprised to learn FTR ASKED to work with a small child. Even if their gimmick is purely a gimmick, that match killed their gimmick. Professionally, it did them a great disservice, so why do it? It makes no sense for them to have wanted that match to happen. It takes money out of their pocket long term.

This is just going to lead to less people caring about wrestling in general and less people watching. Why defend it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Mate last line wasn't needed


i was just trying to explain that the sanctity that the guys are so desperate to protect, is not being protected by the wrestlers

so, by what right are forum members gatekeeping - it makes no sense to me.

but i take your point, I might've laid it on a little thick there 

apologies


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I am not really mad though. Maybe some people are. I do not expect anyone to take anything seriously at this point, though it might be nice.
> 
> I would be fairly surprised to learn FTR ASKED to work with a small child. Even if their gimmick is purely a gimmick, that match killed their gimmick. Professionally, it did them a great disservice, so why do it? It makes no sense for them to have wanted that match to happen. It takes money out of their pocket long term.
> 
> This is just going to lead to less people caring about wrestling in general and less people watching. Why defend it?


i dunno mate - the match got great reviews online / a lot of people enjoyed it, myself included

what I'm getting at - is its not always as serious as we fans make it out to be - i can't think of any reason FTR looks less legit

lest we forget, its wrestling - OC punched out Hobbs with one punch 4 months ago - yet, here we are - look at Hobbs now

if there is one guaranteed thing AEW has proven, is they can build a guy at the drop of a hat


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i dunno mate - the match got great reviews online / a lot of people enjoyed it, myself included
> 
> what I'm getting at - is its not always as serious as we fans make it out to be - i can't think of any reason FTR looks less legit
> 
> ...


OK, this gets to my larger point though. WHY do dumb stuff to begin with? Yes, Hobbs is great now and I am the first person happy to forget that match on Dark with OC happened, but my argument would be not to do that match to begin with right?

The reason they look less legit is because they sold moves for a small child. And Marko SUCKS. That hurricanrana he "performed" on Dax was the fakest looking one I have ever seen. From memory, Dax had to throw himself forward long after the child was finished connecting with him.

That match never should have happened in the first place, but really the only way to do a match like that is to have Jungle Boy basically go it alone. He takes on both guys, gets beat up and you know gets that weird old school thing called underdog babyface heat. Then after he fights with everything he has, he tags Marko who jumps in, eats one punch then gets beat. That makes Jungle Boy look great, gets FTR good heel heat and does not embarrass anyone. I would still prefer Marko to be launched into space though as a better alternative.

As soon as an adult human sells moves for a child, it takes me out of the match. Any potential new viewers that happened to click on the show during the match would chuckle and keep changing the channel.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Cage/Darby was great
Kenny, Mox and Pac/Eddie were good too

But I really hate AEW's comedy, it's the absolute worst


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> *OK, this gets to my larger point though. WHY do dumb stuff to begin with?* Yes, Hobbs is great now and I am the first person happy to forget that match on Dark with OC happened, but my argument would be not to do that match to begin with right?
> 
> The reason they look less legit is because they sold moves for a small child. And Marko SUCKS. That hurricanrana he "performed" on Dax was the fakest looking one I have ever seen. From memory, Dax had to throw himself forward long after the child was finished connecting with him.
> 
> ...


because.... and i cannot stress this enough - what is dumb to you is not dumb to everybody else

what you like, is not what everybody else likes and what you dislike is not what everybody dislikes - forget about the hows, whys, legitimacy et all - in basic terms, what they present in that 15 min is not for you - it does not mean it isn’t for anybody

do something else, read twitter, come on here - but in the end, it is never that big a deal to begin with

hell, i dislike 15% - 25% / you rarely see me bitch - you know why? I do other stuff when things i dislike is on - and the world keep spinning.

its very important to have that mental state with all things in life IMO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> because.... and i cannot stress this enough - what is dumb to you is not dumb to everybody else
> 
> what you like, is not what everybody else likes and what you dislike is not what everybody dislikes - forget about the hows, whys, legitimacy et all - in basic terms, what they present in that 15 min is not for you - it does not mean it isn’t for anybody
> 
> ...


I agree that at the end of the day it does not matter in real life. But the frustrating thing for me personally is I do see the potential to be great and they have a lot of the pieces in place but then do stupid stuff like put Marko in competitive matches. The product is completely schizophrenic to me. It is obvious more than one person is booking the show. And I understand dumb is not a universal constant, but if your goal is to present a product based on the concept of fighting, then you need to not present too much that draws attention to it not being a fight but people acting. Do you want to see an action movie where you see the wires holding the actors up? No, that would be unprofessional and take you out of the movie. Same with Marko. He just sucks on every level.

Now sure, I go on with my day because it does not really matter, but I actually do want entertainment in my life so I am going to call them on it when they do dumb stuff, just like we all do with WWE on that forum. It just seems to be more accepted there for some reason.

I would not recommend reading Twitter as a way to calm down. In the immortal words of Teal'c, things will not calm down, "they will in fact calm up."

Apart from these live threads I rarely start a conversation to crap on something. Most of it is in response to someone defending dumb stuff (I do not think I should have to point out that it is my opinion because...who else's opinion would it be?) or posting that someone like Trashidy is "great" on the mic when that clearly is not the case. It is just living in another universe.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> OK, this gets to my larger point though. WHY do dumb stuff to begin with? Yes, Hobbs is great now and I am the first person happy to forget that match on Dark with OC happened, but my argument would be not to do that match to begin with right?
> 
> The reason they look less legit is because they sold moves for a small child. And Marko SUCKS. That hurricanrana he "performed" on Dax was the fakest looking one I have ever seen. From memory, Dax had to throw himself forward long after the child was finished connecting with him.
> 
> ...


Alot of assumptions


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Alot of assumptions


Care to elaborate?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Marko Stunt is a talentless piece of shit. 


That is all.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> OK, this gets to my larger point though. WHY do dumb stuff to begin with? Yes, Hobbs is great now and I am the first person happy to forget that match on Dark with OC happened, but my argument would be not to do that match to begin with right?


That match happened as an enhancement for OC leading into the Jericho matches.The purpose was to not only sell the idea that when pissed off OC doesn't dick around he goes for the kill.Also it sold the fact that OCs finisher could in fact take out much larger opponents.

Oc came out looking strong and this opportunity lead to Hobbs being used more and eventually signed to AEW.

Like @LifeInCattleClass said what is dumb to you isn't dumb to others and in fact makes sense when you look at it without hatred lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That match happened as an enhancement for OC leading into the Jericho matches.The purpose was to not only sell the idea that when pissed off OC doesn't dick around he goes for the kill.Also it sold the fact that OCs finisher could I'm fact take out much larger opponents.
> 
> Oc came out looking strong and this opportunity lead to Hobbs being used more and eventually signed to AEW.
> 
> Like @LifeInCattleClass said what is dumb to you isn't dumb to others and in fact makes sense when you look at it without hatred lol.


OC did not come out looking strong because he looks like a weak heroin addict. A joke like him beating an actual strong human being took me out of the match like I always get taken out of his dumb, bad matches full of botches.

I understand dumb is not a universal constant, but I am still going to call things I find dumb, dumb. Just like people on here who like tiny children beating grown adults (for some weird reason, we can discuss psychological reasons in the Anything forum) will say they like that. I have stated my opinion on my I think Tony Khan likes to present that outcome.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> OC did not come out looking strong because he looks like a weak heroin addict. A joke like him beating an actual strong human being took me out of the match like I always get taken out of his dumb, bad matches full of botches.
> 
> I understand dumb is not a universal constant, but I am still going to call things I find dumb, dumb. Just like people on here who like tiny children beating grown adults (for some weird reason, we can discuss psychological reasons in the Anything forum) will say they like that. I have stated my opinion on my I think Tony Khan likes to present that outcome.


Yes......yes he did....

He fucking mopped Hobbs up cleanly.Your dislike of his look is meaningless the match served its purpose for both guys who benefitted immensely.Oc is the most popular wrestler of 2020 according to PWI so theres that too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> That's cool and pretty creative - I'm a big fan of the 'clues hidden in plain sight'


I dunno I think The Bucks are still with Kenny and this is a "double swerve"

Like if the ultimate destination of this storyline is Blood & Guts, it makes sense to have The Bucks and Lucha Bros on opposite sides, because you know they're gonna do something stupid.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think next weeks Dynamite may be the first one I don't watch in full. It's clearly a throwaway show with the Inauguration going down. Worst card they have ever had.


Chris Jericho and MJF vs. Santana and Ortiz vs. Sammy Guevara and Jake Hager
Matt Hardy & Private Party vs. Matt Sydal and Top Wolf
Nyla Rose vs. Leyla Hirsch
Jon Moxley vs. Jobber
Adam Page and Dark Order vs. The Hybrid 2 & Chaos Project
Cody vs Peter Avalon

I'm only interested in Santana/Ortiz hopefully picking up the win. I doubt they even run big segments/promos on this show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes......yes he did....
> 
> He fucking mopped Hobbs up cleanly.Your dislike of his look is meaningless the match served its purpose for both guys who benefitted immensely.Oc is the most popular wrestler of 2020 according to PWI so theres that too.


If the average person sees a tiny dude knock out someone who looks like a professional fighter is their reaction likely to be:

1. Dude got lucky. Very unlikely to happen again.
2. Wow I guess physics, muscle mass, and reality have no meaning!
3. Some fake shenanigans are going on here.

Which one sounds right to you? If we can assume AEW's goal is to grow their audience, I would suggest they do less things that insult them.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Britt shined in her segment but Jay Cargo needs to take some acting lessons.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If the average person sees a tiny dude knock out someone who looks like a professional fighter is their reaction likely to be:
> 
> 1. Dude got lucky. Very unlikely to happen again.
> 2. Wow I guess physics, muscle mass, and reality have no meaning!
> ...


Big guys can get knocked out by little guys buddy it happens and people watching pro wrestling already know theres fake shenanigans going on lmfao.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

k i just watched the show. yes i know cody, bucks and kenny are booking matches but who is the creative directors for the direction this company heads ? how it looks, how segements come off, how every other little thing is. same people ? wtf is going on, this company feels so much like wwe. i mean it always did a little and didnt stand out that different but fuck its segments normally suck and are cheesy and come off exactly like wwe. Its disappointing when you want a new promotion to be something else.eric did such a good job doing so many first and doing so many things to be different only to have wwe copy them. but there is nothing good about wwe now to copy them. that cody segment was just beyond for words @RapShepard


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> k i just watched the show. yes i know cody, bucks and kenny are booking matches but who is the creative directors for the direction this company heads ? how it looks, how segements come off, how every other little thing is. same people ? wtf is going on, this company feels so much like wwe. i mean it always did a little and didnt stand out that different but fuck its segments normally suck and are cheesy and come off exactly like wwe. Its disappointing when you want a new promotion to be something else.eric did such a good job doing so many first and doing so many things to be different only to have wwe copy them. but there is nothing good about wwe now to copy them. that cody segment was just beyond for words @RapShepard


Told you lol. The US promotions that feel different usually make a hard change like classic ROH or LU.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That Cody segment is as bad as any segment I’ve ever seen in wrestling. It’s as bad as this talking puppets shit I see in Fiend segments.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade Cargill could definitely benefit from some acting lessons.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Told you lol. The US promotions that feel different usually make a hard change like classic ROH or LU.


hey i never denied it I just said its not nearly as bad. yeah lucha was good and different but hardly any man stream exposer compared to aew sadly. i assume that promotion is dead forever


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> That Cody segment is as bad as any segment I’ve ever seen in wrestling. It’s as bad as this talking puppets shit I see in Fiend segments.


and thats my point from my comment above. who the fuck is directing this ? this is sorta a typical style segment in aew i feel more and more since covid. nothing is wrong with comedy and entertainment but this is none of those things. its just a cheesy approach at a segment that could be half decent. so the question is who is the one driving this choice and why do they think its good


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

H


shandcraig said:


> and thats my point from my comment above. who the fuck is directing this ? this is sorta a typical style segment in aew i feel more and more since covid. nothing is wrong with comedy and entertainment but this is none of those things. its just a cheesy approach at a segment that could be half decent. so the question is who is the one driving this choice and why do they think its good


Compare Dynamite pre-Covid to post-Covid, and you’ll see AEW leaned far more heavily on the WWE “sports entertainment” side of things. And typically every super “sports enterainment”-y segment involves Jericho and Cody.

And not surprisingly, these episodes tend to be below their core 800–850k viewership.

You don’t have the characters or built-in loyalty to pull of this dumb shit. Be different.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> k i just watched the show. yes i know cody, bucks and kenny are booking matches but who is the creative directors for the direction this company heads ? how it looks, how segements come off, how every other little thing is. same people ? wtf is going on, this company feels so much like wwe. i mean it always did a little and didnt stand out that different but fuck its segments normally suck and are cheesy and come off exactly like wwe. Its disappointing when you want a new promotion to be something else.eric did such a good job doing so many first and doing so many things to be different only to have wwe copy them. but there is nothing good about wwe now to copy them. that cody segment was just beyond for words @RapShepard


If Tony Khan is really as nice as a guy as claimed and does I'n fact actually book the shows than it's likely that two of the biggest ego maniac, narcissist wrestlers in AEW, the two guus who just love to mark for themselves are in his ear.

I'm talking about Jericho and Cody. At least Jericho actually was worthy of this type of knob slobbing at one point. Cody is an uncontrollable attention whore who thinks that his shit don't stink. The tattoo 
on his neck speaks volumes alone.

When their serious. AEW is head and shoulders better than WWE altough that's not much of an accomplishment imo. Comedy is no their strong suite and when they do it reminds me of some of the worst skits from the attitude era.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If the average person sees a tiny dude knock out someone who looks like a professional fighter is their reaction likely to be:
> 
> 1. Dude got lucky. Very unlikely to happen again.
> 2. Wow I guess physics, muscle mass, and reality have no meaning!
> ...


The big hulking bruiser vs the smaller very skilled technician is a classic wrestling trope that has roots in reality.








Five memorable David vs. Goliath matchups


Size matters inside the cage, right? Wrong. Sherdog looks at the top 5 David vs. Goliath matchups.




www.espn.com




It's a very common gimmick/draw/spectacle even in real combat sports that have promotions in countries where weight class isn't regulated by a higher authority.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, Nyla Rose is self-quarantined so no match against Leyla Hirsch wednesday.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Hopefully Leyla still gets an opponent


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Hopefully Leyla still gets an opponent


And wins.... and joins Team Taz


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, Nyla Rose is self-quarantined so no match against Leyla Hirsch wednesday.


They should do Ivelisse vs Leyla Hirsch instead


----------



## Heroboy (Jan 17, 2021)

New year smash with the *Loving hands*. I think it adds a little more excitement of what's going to happen when it comes to Good Brothers or Young Bucks. Nice to know matches for a card, but surprises sprinkled in are always welcome.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Finally watched the show this morning. I'm not as impressed as I was by last week but, all in all, it was ok. The women were good. Both of them put on a solid match that I'm calling my favourite of the night. Tay Conti is promising. 

I probably didn't enjoy PAC vs Kingston as much as most did but the match was fine for what it was. The main event was good but ... maybe I just don't get Darby enough to see his win making much sense in the context of the story told up until the closing minutes? Ok, I knew it was inevitable going in - there's that whole Sting business plus backstory - but it felt, well, is rushed toward the end the right word? I think so. AEW needs and overrun. 

So all that out of the way there's a trio of problems I have to vent on. I'm gonna start with the Inner Circle. Why exactly am I supposed to care about them? They seem like one of those random factions tossed together around a central character, in this case Jericho, with little to nothing binding them as a unit. I feel like I must be missing something here, having not watched with any regularity. In any case, the New Year resolutions segment wasn't funny. Bleh.

Marko Stunt in a match with FTR. Look, I have nothing against Marko; I'm a known fan of little flippy guys. I'm 100% fine with him being on the roster but I'm 0% fine with him in a match with an old school look tag team. The styles don't mesh and the end result is crap. 

The Waiting Room segment. This hit every pet peeve I have about AEW and pro wrestling in general. It's like someone asked _What would that GB girl hate with the burning fire of a thousand suns? I know, a full on cheesefest comedy talk show segment with Cody and 'funny' mayhem!_ I bet heaps of fans loved this, and more power to you if you did, but I did not. No, not at all. 

I don't generally rate shows but if I had to slap a rating on this I'd put it right around the middle. like 5 or 6 out of 10. 




bdon said:


> That Cody segment is as bad as any segment I’ve ever seen in wrestling. It’s as bad as this talking puppets shit I see in Fiend segments.


I sorta like the talking puppets. I'd rather have them than yet another fake talk show segment. Well, unless the talk show segment was hosted by murderous talking puppets, especially if they could shoot lasers with their eyes, because I'd watch the hell out of that. Excuse me, I'm just gonna shuffle off to the side in shame now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GothicBohemian said:


> especially if they could shoot lasers with their eyes,


I already mentioned Cody, Omega, or Jericho doing this just after Hardy’s arrival and the teleporting segment.

It was used on a BTE skit with Private Party (who would later work with Hardy) 5 days later.

Call me Gedo.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TheDraw said:


> If Tony Khan is really as nice as a guy as claimed and does I'n fact actually book the shows than it's likely that two of the biggest ego maniac, narcissist wrestlers in AEW, the two guus who just love to mark for themselves are in his ear.
> 
> I'm talking about Jericho and Cody. At least Jericho actually was worthy of this type of knob slobbing at one point. Cody is an uncontrollable attention whore who thinks that his shit don't stink. The tattoo
> on his neck speaks volumes alone.
> ...


its funny because there is nothing wrong with comedy but yes aew is so bad at comedy and dont know when it makes sense and not


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> The big hulking bruiser vs the smaller very skilled technician is a classic wrestling trope that has roots in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop comparing actual adults and trained fighters to even larger ones. This is a small child with no training and no muscles. A 250 pound guy vs a 450 pound guy is a very different thing than an 80 pound child vs a 200 pound guy. People actually excusing this embarrassment is ridiculous.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I already mentioned Cody, Omega, or Jericho doing this just after Hardy’s arrival and the teleporting segment.
> 
> It was used on a BTE skit with Private Party (who would later work with Hardy) 5 days later.
> 
> Call me Gedo.


Tell em Gedo doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Tell em Gedo doesn't have the same ring to it.


Hah


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Please stop comparing actual adults and trained fighters to even larger ones. This is a small child with no training and no muscles. A 250 pound guy vs a 450 pound guy is a very different thing than an 80 pound child vs a 200 pound guy. People actually excusing this embarrassment is ridiculous.


Haha you got me, Darby being called a small child made me chuckle, you win, I'll stop lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Haha you got me, Darby being called a small child made me chuckle, you win, I'll stop lol


Darby is not 80 pounds. They should have a couple of smaller guys in that traditional underdog babyface role that can get the crowd behind them and stand out by being great like Darby and Jungle Boy.

Problem is, when a significant number of your roster looks like an average audience member, they do not stand out as much. Add in the fact that Marko does not allow JB to get that underdog heat by existing himself. It is all so poorly thought out. Darby actually is good at using his whole body as a weapon, whereas Marko is even half the size of him and not only sucks in the ring to begin with, but should be swatted away like a fly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Hopefully Leyla still gets an opponent


If Leyla was scheduled to lose, then I'd do Leyla vs Red Velvet, since Velvet has a big match coming up and hasn't been on TV much.

If Leyla was scheduled to win, let's start knocking Big Swole down the card LOL


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ford replaces Rose 
Haven't seen Penelope in a while so I guess she'll win


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Ford replaces Rose
> Haven't seen Penelope in a while so I guess she'll win


i actually thing Hirsch was going to upset Nyla - so, she might still win here


----------

